# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Comment vivre avec un chien paralysé ?

## borneo

Bonjour,

il y a sûrement déjà des topics, mais je ne les trouve pas.

Voilà : mon chien, grand teckel de 13 ans et 13 kilos a fait lundi soir une hernie discale. Je suis allée chez le véto dans l'heure, il a eu de la cortisone en piqure, mais son état ne s'est pas amélioré. En l'espace d'une nuit, il ne pouvait plus marcher. Les radios et autres examens donnent un mauvais pronostic, et en deux jours, pas d'amélioration. le véto ne conseille pas l'opération : chien âgé, cardiaque, ayant fait un AVC l'été dernier.

Bref, il est de retour à la maison, sous cortisone, et pas d'amélioration. Il faut que je me prépare à l'idée qu'il reste paralysé. 

Heureusement, la vessie et les intestins ne sont pas paralysés, en le soutenant il fait pipi et caca normalement.   :Embarrassment: k: 

J'ai transformé la maison en hôpital (déménagé ma chambre au rez de chaussée) mais mon dos donne déjà des signes de faiblesse...    ::  

J'attends de ceux qui ont un chien paralysé des pattes arrières des trucs et des infos pour le gérer au mieux (harnais, voiturettes, autres)

Merci.

Un peu de réconfort moral sera aussi le bienvenu    ::

----------


## aurlie

Il est complètement paralysé ?

----------

> Bonjour,
> 
> il y a sûrement déjà des topics, mais je ne les trouve pas.
> 
> Voilà : mon chien, grand teckel de 13 ans et 13 kilos a fait lundi soir une hernie discale. Je suis allée chez le véto dans l'heure, il a eu de la cortisone en piqure, mais son état ne s'est pas amélioré. En l'espace d'une nuit, il ne pouvait plus marcher. Les radios et autres examens donnent un mauvais pronostic, et en deux jours, pas d'amélioration. le véto ne conseille pas l'opération : chien âgé, cardiaque, ayant fait un AVC l'été dernier.
> 
> Bref, il est de retour à la maison, sous cortisone, et pas d'amélioration. Il faut que je me prépare à l'idée qu'il reste paralysé. 
> 
> Heureusement, la vessie et les intestins ne sont pas paralysés, en le soutenant il fait pipi et caca normalement.  k: 
> ...


tu peux peut-être aller lire dans les appels divers le post consacré à la chienne Shouki, dont la maitresse de bat pour la faire remarcher   :hein2: 


http://rescue.forumactif.com/t299723-ai ... t-de-vivre

----------


## borneo

Non, il n'est pas complètement paralysé, juste des pattes arrières.

Il n'est pas question de ré-éducation, il doit bouger le moins possible.

Mon problème est de pouvoir le sortir plusieurs fois par jour au jardin pour lui faire faire ses besoins sans me fusiller le dos, sans quoi je ne pourrai plus assumer. J'ai trois marches à descendre et deux à monter avant d'être sur l'herbe, donc je dois le porter, ce qui est vraiment difficile, pas à cause de son poids, mais de sa forme allongée. Un sac adapté pourrait me soulager, par exemple.

Je lui soutiens l'arrière-train avec une lanière pour faire pipi, mais là aussi, c'est difficile.

----------

> Non, il n'est pas complètement paralysé, juste des pattes arrières.
> 
> Il n'est pas question de ré-éducation, il doit bouger le moins possible.
> 
> Mon problème est de pouvoir le sortir plusieurs fois par jour au jardin pour lui faire faire ses besoins sans me fusiller le dos, sans quoi je ne pourrai plus assumer. J'ai trois marches à descendre et deux à monter avant d'être sur l'herbe, donc je dois le porter, ce qui est vraiment difficile, pas à cause de son poids, mais de sa forme allongée. Un sac adapté pourrait me soulager, par exemple.
> 
> Je lui soutiens l'arrière-train avec une lanière pour faire pipi, mais là aussi, c'est difficile.


c'est peut être idiot ce que je vais te dire mais tu ne peux pas faire un pan icliné pour les marches ( mobile ), mettre le chien sur un diable, ou encore utiliser un brancard ?
feu mon chien faisait entre 35 et 40 kg, je le descendais sur 4 étages sur les épaules, je te comprends c'est un calvaire

----------


## borneo

Un teckel, c'est très difficile à porter, car c'est très long. Je veux aussi éviter de lui faire mal en le portant.

Je pense aux harnais pour hélitreuiller les chiens de secours. Qui sait où ça se trouve ?

Quand il ira mieux, et que ce sera le printemps, on pourra peut-être le mettre dans une voiturette et faire des plans inclinés.

----------


## slz

BBstane a un harnais comme ça, elle pourra te dire où elle l'a trouvé.
Pour ma chienne, on lui fait faire ses besoins au dessus des toilettes - on connaît à peu près son rythme (bon ça n'empêche pas que des fois on a des accidents    ::   ) et donc toutes les 5 h environ hop, on va lui faire faire pipi, en appuyant sur sa vessie. Quand elle n'a pas assez envie, ça ne marche pas, dans l'ensemble c'est une solution bien plus viable que les alèses où elle finit toute pissue en quasi permanence. Pour ton chien c'est sans doute guère plus intéressant que le descendre au jardin, vu son poids, si le problème c'est ton dos, ça n'est pas super agréable non plus pour le dos de se pencher au dessus des toilettes avec un chien dans les bras - enfin tu peux peut être essayer   :hein2:  .

----------


## missvero

si c'est une hernie discale qui le paralyse pourquoi ne pas voir un véto osthéo?? ma marraine avait son chien qui se bloquait aussi et qui devenait paralysé son osthéo s'occupait aussi des chiens de ses clients le midi (elle avait étudié le "mécanisme animal"pour ne pas faire d'erreur) elle lui a amener et a franchement vu une amélioration c'était un terrier australien donc costaud comme loulou 

pour quoi ne pas essayer??

----------


## borneo

> BBstane a un harnais comme ça, elle pourra te dire où elle l'a trouvé.
> Pour ma chienne, on lui fait faire ses besoins au dessus des toilettes - on connaît à peu près son rythme (bon ça n'empêche pas que des fois on a des accidents     ) et donc toutes les 5 h environ hop, on va lui faire faire pipi, en appuyant sur sa vessie. Quand elle n'a pas assez envie, ça ne marche pas, dans l'ensemble c'est une solution bien plus viable que les alèses où elle finit toute pissue en quasi permanence. Pour ton chien c'est sans doute guère plus intéressant que le descendre au jardin, vu son poids, si le problème c'est ton dos, ça n'est pas super agréable non plus pour le dos de se pencher au dessus des toilettes avec un chien dans les bras - enfin tu peux peut être essayer   :hein2:  .


Chez moi les toilettes sont à l'étage, alors que le chien est au rez de chaussée. D'ailleurs je ne peux pas le porter et le tenir, c'est bien trop lourd.

Pour qu'il fasse pipi, je lui soulève juste un peu l'arrière-train, il se porte très bien sur ses pattes avant.

Je viens de fabriquer ce genre de harnais :



Voilà comment ça marche :



Le site : http://handicappedpets.com/www/index...sup-leash.html

----------


## borneo

> si c'est une hernie discale qui le paralyse pourquoi ne pas voir un véto osthéo?? ma marraine avait son chien qui se bloquait aussi et qui devenait paralysé son osthéo s'occupait aussi des chiens de ses clients le midi (elle avait étudié le "mécanisme animal"pour ne pas faire d'erreur) elle lui a amener et a franchement vu une amélioration c'était un terrier australien donc costaud comme loulou 
> 
> pour quoi ne pas essayer??


Je vais me renseigner. J'ai entendu parler sur un forum de teckels d'un ostéo (non véto) qui fait des miracles près de Belfort.

----------


## borneo

J'ai vu ça, aussi, qui pourrait m'aider dans les escaliers. Mon chien fait 13 kg, ce qui n'est pas lourd, mais sa forme le rend très difficile à porter.




Qui utilise ce matériel ? Merci de me donner votre avis. De chercher des solutions techniques m'évite pour l'instant de réaliser que mon chien est paralysé...    ::

----------


## Houitie

j'ai mis un message ailleurs mais Filou a eu un gros souci au train arriere la semaine derniere; Deux jours paralysé et de grosses douleurs. Bilan du véto sa colonne vertébrale est tres abimée et petite hernie. Bref, il a eu un traitement et aujourd'hui nous sommes allés chez l'ostéo. Il va beaucoup mieux et marche quasi normalement.

----------


## borneo

Comment on trouve un ostéo près de chez soi ?

----------


## Houitie

je t'envoi un mp

----------

> J'ai vu ça, aussi, qui pourrait m'aider dans les escaliers. Mon chien fait 13 kg, ce qui n'est pas lourd, mais sa forme le rend très difficile à porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qui utilise ce matériel ? Merci de me donner votre avis. De chercher des solutions techniques m'évite pour l'instant de réaliser que mon chien est paralysé...


j'ai un truc de ce genre,par contre moins pratique si tu ne peux vraiment pas trop te baisser/porter...
Moi il me sert à descendre et monter ma grosse dans les escaliers quand elle se coince un peu du dos.

Je l'ai commander là (enfin j'ai commandé et jsuis allée à la boutique le chercher)

www.k9-k4.be/products_fr.php?cat=26

----------

et sinon, je suis du même avis que les autres :l'ostéopathe pourrait le soulager grandement.

----------


## borneo

Merci.

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'ostéopathe dans le 51.

Quelqu'un en connaît un ?

----------


## borneo

> Envoyé par borneo
> 
> J'ai vu ça, aussi, qui pourrait m'aider dans les escaliers. Mon chien fait 13 kg, ce qui n'est pas lourd, mais sa forme le rend très difficile à porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qui utilise ce matériel ? Merci de me donner votre avis. De chercher des solutions techniques m'évite pour l'instant de réaliser que mon chien est paralysé...   
> 
> ...


Je ne vois pas de quel matériel tu parles, il y en a beaucoup.

Mon problème n'est pas dans le poids du chien, mais dans sa forme très allongée. Je n'ai pas de prise, et il est en déséquilibre. Il faudrait que je puisse le prendre en bandoulière.

Tant que je n'ai rien pour le porter, je ne me vois pas l'emmener chez un ostéopathe. Les aller-retours chez le véto ont été une véritable épreuve. Je me dis que si je me coince le dos, je ne pourrai plus m'en occuper du tout. L'an dernier, je me suis fait une sciatique, j'ai dû rester allongée une quinzaine de jours...

----------

descends au 2/3 de la page, il fait 144

----------


## borneo

Je viens de commander le sac de treuillage chez polytrans. J'espère qu'ils vont me l'envoyer vite.

Même si mon chien remarche, il ne pourra plus jamais monter des escaliers. Or, je passe le plus gros de mes vacances dans un appartement au 2e étage. Si je veux y retourner, il faut que je puisse monter et descendre le chien plusieurs fois par jour, disons trois fois, si on peut arrêter la cortisone.

Voilà, je vous dirai si c'est bien.

----------


## missvero

> Merci.
> 
> Je n'ai pas trouvé d'ostéopathe dans le 51.
> 
> Quelqu'un en connaît un ?


dans la marne tu en as 2 je te les envoie en mp ce sont des vétos osthéosinon tu vas sur ce site et tu regardes a droites tu peux choisir par région ou par département
http://www.osteopathe-veterinaire.eu/

et pour polytrans c'est très rapide j'ai déjà commander

----------


## borneo

Merci    ::

----------


## borneo

> J'ai vu ça, aussi, qui pourrait m'aider dans les escaliers. Mon chien fait 13 kg, ce qui n'est pas lourd, mais sa forme le rend très difficile à porter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qui utilise ce matériel ? Merci de me donner votre avis. De chercher des solutions techniques m'évite pour l'instant de réaliser que mon chien est paralysé...



Sac commandé mercredi vers minuit, reçu il y a 5 minutes (samedi matin) par colissimo. Merci Polytrans, c'est vraiment un site à recommander.

La friandise offerte dans le colis est une goutte d'eau dans notre malheur, mais ça compte.

----------


## Pastouille

Bonjour,

Je suis intéressée par un avis sur cet harnais de treuillage chez Polytrans car j'hésite à l'acheter.
Ma chienne a aussi des soucis de dos (becs de perroquets, vertèbres soudées et bassin bloqué), je vois un ostéo et elle a un traitement qui lui fait du bien.
Par contre elle ne peut plus descendre certains escaliers (même avec une planche dessus car la pente est trop forte et l'oblige à se pencher trop ce qui lui bloque le dos).
Je la porte (13 kg ça va, mais faut pas plus) et j'ai peur en la portant de lui faire mal au dos. J'ai pensé à ce harnais afin de lui donner une meilleure tenue que niveau du corps qui reste horizontal contrairement à ma façon de porter.
J'ai essayé un harnais chez Polytrans aussi qui sert à porter les chiens en rando, mais il ne prend pas l'arrière train.
J'hésite pour le treuillage par rapport au prix si ça ne marche pas.

----------

J'ai un harnais du genre (enfin moi c'est un K9, car je ne jure que par leur matériel,matériel d'intervention pour police/armée...)
et niveau portage c'est super, ma chienne (25kg) reste bien horizontale!

Je descends avec elle un escalier raide avec de petites marches, en toute sécurité,vue que mes 2 mains sont libres.

----------


## Pastouille

Je vois sur le lien que tu as mis le harnais K9 dont tu parles, par contre sur la photo j'ai l'impression qu'il ne prend pas l'arrière train comme celui de polytrans ?

----------

vidéos
(si tu n'arrive pas à voir : va dans "profil" - "préférences"- "activer le html"- oui)

Enfilage

 [flash=400,300:3rplhjc5]http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377[/flash:3rplhjc5]

Descente
 [flash=400,300:3rplhjc5]http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377[/flash:3rplhjc5]

Remontée
 [flash=400,300:3rplhjc5]http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377[/flash:3rplhjc5]

----------


## Pastouille

Merci pour toutes ces photos, je comprends bien le système.
Ca passe bien au niveau de l'arrière train.
La différence avec celui de Polytrans c'est que là tu le mets comme un harnais en passant par dessus le chien, tandis que l'autre il faut que le chien se mette sur le "sac" et passe les 4 pattes dans les trous, donc plus compliqué.

----------


## borneo

Celui de polytrans n'a pas de bretelles, on le porte comme un sac. Je m'en servirai pour les grands escaliers de mon appartement de vacances (deux étages et carrelage). Chez moi, c'est juste un étage, et de la moquette, donc je porte le chien dans mes bras.

----------


## fabricecarla

j'ai le même pb que toi et je cherche une charette car demain j'ai rdc chez le neurologue pour la  contre-visite et le pense que ma belle ne sera pas oérable.
croisons les doigts pour nos bébés.
courage

----------


## borneo

Croisons les doigts, en effet.

De quelle race est ta chienne ? Quel âge, quel poids ?

----------


## Pastouille

> Celui de polytrans n'a pas de bretelles, on le porte comme un sac. Je m'en servirai pour les grands escaliers de mon appartement de vacances (deux étages et carrelage). Chez moi, c'est juste un étage, et de la moquette, donc je porte le chien dans mes bras.


Pour le moment c'est comme toi, juste un étage chez moi.
Par contre chez mes parents, il y a 3 étages mais les marches ne sont pas hautes donc pour le moment elle les monte encore, mais je me demande si je dois quand même la laisser faire.

----------


## borneo

> Envoyé par borneo
> 
> Celui de polytrans n'a pas de bretelles, on le porte comme un sac. Je m'en servirai pour les grands escaliers de mon appartement de vacances (deux étages et carrelage). Chez moi, c'est juste un étage, et de la moquette, donc je porte le chien dans mes bras.
> 
> 
> Pour le moment c'est comme toi, juste un étage chez moi.
> Par contre chez mes parents, il y a 3 étages mais les marches ne sont pas hautes donc pour le moment elle les monte encore, mais je me demande si je dois quand même la laisser faire.



Si le dos de ton chien donne des signes de fatigue, ARRÊTE LES ESCALIERS TOUT DE SUITE.

Mon chien, la veille de son hernie, montait les escaliers sans effort, sautait sur les lits et sur le canapé. Si j'avais pu prévoir, je l'aurais fait vivre au rez de chaussée. Ménage ton chien, tu as l'immense chance qu'il marche encore.

----------


## Pastouille

ok, je vais voir pour commander le harnais.

Ma chienne va au maximum de ce qu'elle peut faire et ne se plaint jamais comme ton chien je pense jusqu'à ce qu'il se bloque.

Merci pour les conseils.

----------


## Poska

borneo, tu as pensé à un chariot pour les promenades? 
Je me suis renseigné pour un de mes chiens qui va peut-être finir paralysé de l'arrière train mais qui est accro aux promenades, les chiens ont l'air de revivre une fois appareillés   :Embarrassment: k: 
Exemple d'un "teckel à roulettes" ici

----------


## borneo

Oui, il a un chariot commandé en Belgique, et livré en trois jours.

----------


## Chinooka

BebeStane, combien pèse ton toutou ?   :shock:

----------

> BebeStane, combien pèse ton toutou ?   :shock:


25kg pourquoi?

----------


## borneo

T'es costaud !    ::

----------

> T'es costaud !


Ben non 1.64m pour 55kg ,mais le harnais est hyper bien fait,et c'est très facile de porter ma grosse du coup

----------


## shrek

ouep, bah zoolie en tout cas ^^  :eyebrows: 

Sinon quelqu'un a d'autre photo du model "Harnais Julius K-9® pour chien handicapé A"   (pour le train arrière). Je cherche a savoir comme que c'est fait dessous, si les mâles peuvent le garder pour faire pipi caca. Mon papi chien marche quasi que sur 3 pattes et je dois le soutenir du cul assez souvent. Ce type de harnais me bote, mais j'en chercher un qu'il gardera tout la journée   :hein2:

----------

> ouep, bah zoolie en tout cas ^^  :eyebrows: 
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un a d'autre photo du model "Harnais Julius K-9® pour chien handicapé A"   (pour le train arrière). Je cherche a savoir comme que c'est fait dessous, si les mâles peuvent le garder pour faire pipi caca. Mon papi chien marche quasi que sur 3 pattes et je dois le soutenir du cul assez souvent. Ce type de harnais me bote, mais j'en chercher un qu'il gardera tout la journée   :hein2:


tu peux leur envoyer un mail, ils répondent vite, et pourront meme te faire des photos en détails je pense 
ils parlent assez bien français    :Embarrassment: k: 

donne bien le nom de l'objet par contre (Harnais Julius K-9® pour chien handicapé A)    :Embarrassment: k: 

D'aprés moi, ça ne couvre pas la zigounette, vue l'endroit où il s'arrête

----------


## borneo

J'ai bricolé (après plusieurs tentatives) un petit siège à bretelles qui me permet de faire faire juste un petit pipi de 30 secondes dans le jardin quand il pleut, sans devoir sortir le chariot qui est assez lourd et encombrant. C'est une partie en tapis de mousse (genre tapis de gym) avec deux trous pour les pattes et un pour le zizi, avec deux anses en corde à linge qui se croisent dessous. C'est facile à mettre (=rigide mais souple), doux pour le chien, solide (j'en ai cassé plusieurs dans d'autres matériaux) et très pratique. Je tiens l'arrière du chien sans efforts, comme un sac à provisions, pendant qu'il fait son pipi.
L'avantage sur ce qu'on trouve dans le commerce, c'est que c'est sur mesure, en particulier pour la position du trou pour faire pipi. 

Voilà la photo de mon bricolage, qui vient en complément du chariot pour les sorties pipi. Bien plus stable que la serviette sous le ventre, et surtout, permet de faire pipi proprement.

----------


## nann

bon courage à vous.. mon vieux loulou de 56 kilos est resté bloqué l'année dernière des pattes arrières  du jour au lendemain (il a fait un faux mouvement quand on a cherché à le porter pour le monter en voiture) (hernies discale probablement mais à son âge et cardiaque il est impossible de l'opérer). il était paniqué et cherchait à se lever sans y arriver pour aller faire ses besoins. on a réussi à le mettre debout à l'aide d'une serviette sous son ventre et une fois debout il marchait (difficilement mais il marchait).
Depuis il alterne cortisone, ai, rien et on l'aide à se lever mais il n'est pas incontinent, marche (pas beaucoup). par contre cet été mon père a adapté ses vacances : il n'est pas parti en bretagne dans notre maison où il y a un grand escalier pour acceder à la maison...pour ce qui est de la voiture j'ai acheté un plan incliné . on le déplace pas souvent mais en cas de besoin ça peut servir si il arrive à tenir debout. dans le cas contraire (c'est arrivé), n'ayant pas de harnais pour le porter (étant donné son poids on ne peux le porter seul), on l'a mis sur une couverture et on l'a porté dedand à plusieurs (mercià mes voisins) pour le porter en voiture (on devait l'emmener chez le véto). ce n'était pas la meilleure solution car il a essayé de sortir, n'était pas à plat mais la seule que nous avions...

bon courage à vous et à votre loulou..

----------


## borneo

La prochaine fois, essayez avec un tissu solide avec quatre trous pour les pattes : le chien ne peut ni se débattre, ni bouger.

----------


## borneo

On a vu l'ostéo hier. Je n'ai pas pu y aller avant car il consulte aux heures où je travaille, et c'est très loin de chez moi.

Il l'a manipulé, et il m'a dit qu'il remarcherait probablement, mais que ce serait long.

Là, j'ai pris quelques jours de vacances. L'appartement est au 2e étage, donc mon sac d'hélitreuillage m'est vraiment utile.
En fait, j'aurais pu en bricoler un avec un sac de sport à 15 en perçant quatre trous pour les pattes..

Je ne suis pas aussi optimiste que l'ostéo, mais je constate que mon chien a dormi très paisiblement toute la soirée, et après un dernier pipi vers minuit, il a dormi sans gémir jusqu'à 7h30 du matin. Son moral est excellent, car nous sommes dans un coin très touristique, il y a plein d'odeurs de chiens à renifler.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## fabricecarla

pas du tout ton harnais en mousse ma chère bornéo, je cous ches D.........N en chercher un et je commence la fabrication .
fabrice

----------


## fabricecarla

je réecris mon précédent message car mal écrit.
je disais donc que la fabrication de  ton harnais de soutient pour ton Toutou n'est pas mal du tout ma chère Bornéo je cours chez D.....N et commence la fabrication.
merci .
fabrice.

----------


## borneo

J'ai trouvé mieux, depuis, car la mousse n'est pas très solide, surtout pour un grand chien.

Je prends la photo et je la poste. C'est fait avec des bandes de repos pour cheval (en vente aussi chez de*********) ou d'autres bandes de tissu solides.

----------


## borneo

Mon harnais en mousse est conçu pour un mâle... pour une chienne, je ne sais pas très bien où sort le pipi, je n'ai jamais eu de chienne.

Mes deux nouveaux harnais sont faits à la machine à coudre avec des bandes de tissu solides. Les deux bandes se croisent entre les jambes du chien, ce qui fait que la stabilité est meilleure qu'avec une simple bande. De chaque côté de la cuisse du chien, il y a un morceau de tissu qui maintient des deux bandes. 

Ensuite, on règle à la hauteur qu'il faut pour porter le chien comme une valise.

Voilà, quand le chien fait caca, ça tombe en arrière entre les deux bandes de tissu, qui ne sont pas salies.

Pour un chien mâle, le pipi se fait en dessous, sans problème.

----------


## borneo

Voilà quelques explications. Je ferai une photo avec mon chien quand il sera réveillé.



Le bleu est plus facile à enfiler que le rouge. La différence est que les poignées du rouge se croisent alors que celles du bleu ne se croisent pas.

Ce système m'a changé la vie. Avec une serviette sous le ventre, on peut sortir le chien au jardin, faire un pipi, et c'est tout. Avec le système que j'ai bricolé, on fait le tour du quartier, disons des balades d'un quart d'heure. On porte la moitié du poids du chien, mais dans une position qui ne fait pas mal au dos, comme un sac de supermarché.

Sur les pavés et les trottoirs, c'est plus rapide que le chariot, et plus pratique. En fait, j'ai imité un système que j'ai vu en vente chez Morin. Je l'ai fabriqué moi-même car j'en avais besoin tout de suite.

C'est un excellent site, j'ai déjà commandé chez eux.    :Embarrassment: k: 

http://www.morinfrance.com/c-chariot...u-levage/2435-

----------


## nann

J'espère bornéo que ton loulou pourra remarcher...c'est très log souvent...
en tout cas merci de nous faire partager tes astuces pour vivre le quotidien au mieux avec un loulou paralysé...

----------


## borneo

> J'espère bornéo que ton loulou pourra remarcher...c'est très log souvent...
> en tout cas merci de nous faire partager tes astuces pour vivre le quotidien au mieux avec un loulou paralysé...


Finalement, ce sont les petits détails de pipi caca qui bouffent la vie, avec un chien handicapé. Comme je suis très bricoleuse, je passe mon temps à concevoir des objets qui facilitent la vie.

Mon chien a été incontinent pendant une semaine, il ne l'est plus, mais par sécurité, la nuit, je lui mets une couche de bébé, avec une bande à velcro, autour du vente. Bien moins cher que les vraies couches pour chien 

 :lol2:

----------


## nann

le mien n'est pas incontinent mais si il le devient les couches bébés n'iront pas pour sa taille....
pour le moment il marche encore (même si on l'aide à se lever) m^me si il a beaucoup de mal...

----------


## borneo

> le mien n'est pas incontinent mais si il le devient les couches bébés n'iront pas pour sa taille....
> pour le moment il marche encore (même si on l'aide à se lever) m^me si il a beaucoup de mal...


Pour mon chien qui fait 13 kilos, j'ai pris des couches "junior" pour enfant déjà grand. En faisant un trou pour la queue, je n'a pas réussi à la fermer. Donc j'ai mis la couche sous le ventre, perpendiculairement au chien, couvrant le zizi, et je fais tenir avec une bande en polaire à velvro. Il la garde toute la nuit, et quand il était incontinent, il n'y a jamais eu de fuite.
Et de cette manière, des couches naissance suffisent. C'est fou ce que ça peut absorber, une couche, et grâce aux élastiques, rien ne sort.

Je ne mets pas de photo, c'est contraire à la dignité de mon chien    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## borneo

Mon loulou a remué les pattes, quand je l'ai piqué, cet après-midi.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## caraibes

Ton chien souffre de quoi au juste une hernie discale ou cervicale?

----------


## borneo

> Ton chien souffre de quoi au juste une hernie discale ou cervicale?


C'est une hernie discale L1L2

----------


## borneo

Je rajoute une chose que j'ai constatée chez mon chien. Le moral est hyper important pour un chien paralysé.

Mon chien a fait un très gros coup de déprime au moment de sa hernie, à cause je pense de la douleur et du choc de ne plus pouvoir se déplacer.

Il gémissait toute la journée, malgré la cortisone. Maintenant, il va mieux, mais il est toujours sous AI.

Ce qui lui a vraiment fait du bien, c'est de pouvoir refaire ses petits tours du quartier en harnais, et surtout, hier, de revoir ses copains chiens, qu'il adore. Il a fait le fou avec eux (lui en chariot), j'ai eu peur pour son dos, mais en fait, il va beaucoup mieux. Il n'a pas gémi de la soirée ou de la matinée, et c'est déjà énorme.

Bref, il faut que le chien garde le plus possible ses habitudes, ses sorties, ses copains, même si c'est un peu compliqué pour nous.

Hier, il a vraiment remué la queue en voyant ses copains, ça m'a trop fait plaisir    :amour:

----------


## borneo

Quelques nouvelles : il y a des progrès, mais c'est très lent. Les pattes et la queue sont de plus en plus toniques. Il peut rester debout une trentaine de secondes. J'ai divisé l'anti-inflammatoire par deux, je lui donne juste le soir.

Pour les gémissements, je lui donne du zylkène, c'est assez efficace. 

Je lui ai commandé un lit orthopédique, il l'a adopté tout de suite.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Pastouille

Comment est fait un lit orthopédique ?

----------


## borneo

> Comment est fait un lit orthopédique ?


C'est comme ça :



Remarque : c'est une reconstitution, le chien de la photo n'est pas handicapé.    ::

----------


## borneo

Je te mets un lien vers le topic "lit orthopédique"

Clique ici :

paniers orthopédiques pour chiens âgés ou handicapés

----------


## Pastouille

Merci pour les infos sur le couchage orthopédique.

Sinon...

Tadaaaaaahhhh !!!!!

J'ai enfin trouvé le harnais de portage miracle pour ma chienne.

----------


## surmulot

Coucou Pastouille, ta chienne a un probleme ? , la mienne aussi vieillit, elle a 10 ans maintenant et blanchit du museau    ::

----------


## borneo

Tu l'as acheté où ?

----------


## Pastouille

Ma chienne va sur ses 12 ans (enfin à la fin de l'année en octobre), elle a des becs de perroquets avec des vertèbres soudées. en janvier, je lui ai fait faire une séance d'ostéo et son bassin était bloqué. Suite à la séance d'ostéo ça va mieux.
Par contre depuis presque 2 ans elle ne descend plus les escaliers et je cherchais une solution pour la porter plus facilement que dans les bras (elle fait 13 kg et j'ai moi aussi des gros soucis de dos). 
J'ai trouvé ce harnais chez un artisan des Bauges (73) "les gens de la montagne" (que je recommande il fait beaucoup de choses pour les chiens de traineaux, chien de travail, tout ce qu'on ne trouve pas dans le commerce. Il a aussi des choses du commerce quand il trouve que c'est de la bonne qualité, comme la marque Ruffwear), et j'en suis très contente car il l'a mis à sa taille. Sinon, on peut le trouver chez polytrans.
Je voulais pouvoir essayer le harnais et qu'il soit bien ajusté.
Il y a quelques mois j'avais trouvé aussi chez polytrans un harnais, mais il ne prenait pas tout le dos pour une tenue droite de la chienne.

Surmulot, de quelle race est ta chienne, son poids ? Elle a des soucis de santé  ?

----------


## borneo

C'est tout à fait ce qu'il me faudrait. Mon sac d'hélitreuillage est encombrant et le chien fait tout ce qu'il peut pour ne pas mettre ses pattes dans les trous.
Quelle est la marque qu'on voit sur le harnais ?

----------


## borneo

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé :



Le lien

http://boutique.mikan-vet.com/harnai...e-premium.html

----------


## borneo

J'ai trouvé leur site (Ruffwear)

http://www.ruffwear.com/DoubleBack-Harness?sc=2category=1131#item_review_average

Effectivement, ça m'a l'air très bien    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## borneo

Je vois que les anglo-saxons sont bien plus préoccupés de leurs chiens vieux ou handicapés. En tapant dog lift harness, on trouve plein de choses intéressantes.



http://helpemup.com/

Chez nous, paralysie signifie trop souvent euthanasie...    ::

----------


## Pastouille

> Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé :
> 
> 
> 
> Le lien
> 
> http://boutique.mikan-vet.com/harnai...e-premium.html


Je l'ai acheté il y a quelques mois, mais pour ma chienne ça n'est pas efficace pour la porter car ça ne prend pas assez sur l'arrière.
Je vais rechercher la photo que j'ai faite avec.


Borneo, ce que tu as trouvé sur le site anglais à l'air aussi très bien. Je vais regarder de plus près.

----------


## Pastouille

Voilà avec l'autre harnais

----------


## borneo

Oui, merci pour la photo    :Embarrassment: k: 

Il manque des lanières autour des cuisses pour lever le chien entièrement.

----------


## Pastouille

oui c'est le problème.

Mais tu vois même avec celui que j'ai acheté mardi, même si je ne mets pas les lanières pour la porter, je peux quand même la porter car le harnais prend "loin" sur le dos contrairement à celui de la dernière photo ci-dessus.

----------


## Pastouille

D'ailleurs sur les photos que j'ai mises de l'achat, on voit la chienne avec les lanières pour les cuisses sur une photo, et celle où elle est en l'air elles n'y sont pas. Je les avais enlevé car pour un début les lanières la gênaient. Faut qu'elle s'habitue, elle n'est pas facile avec les choses nouvelles   :fou:

----------


## borneo

C'est ce modèle que tu as ?



Est-ce que ça pourrait permettre de porter un chien de 13 kg à une main sur deux étages ?

----------


## Pastouille

Ca ressemble à ce que j'ai, tu as la marque ?

Ma chienne fait 13kg et des poussières, je la porte sans souci. Chez moi, il n'y a qu'un étage donc aucun souci.
chez mes parents il y a 3 étages, mais je n'ai fait qu'un étage, car mardi c'était son premier jour et elle a été très coopérative (bien que pédalant dans le vide juste au moment où je passais au dessus des marches (je pense le réflexe de faire le geste avec les pattes), sachant qu'elle stresse et panique vite. Pour les 2 autres étages, tout en gardant le harnais je l'ai remise dans mes bras comme je fais d'habitude genre Samy et Scooby Doo (pour te donner une image de la façon dont je la porte).

----------


## borneo

C'est ruffwear, le même que toi, je pense.

http://boutique.mikan-vet.com/harnai...-prestige.html


Quels réglages ont dû être faits pour ta chienne ? J'ai vu sur le site américain qu'ils le font en petite taille (43-61 cm de tour de poitrine), ce qui n'est pas le cas chez polytrans.

C'est facile à mettre et à enlever ? Mon chien est paralysé des pattes arrières.

----------


## Pastouille

je regarde ta photo, mais ils ne parlent pas des lanières pour les pattes arrières.

ce qui est long à mettre c'est les 2 sangles sur le côté, elles ne sont pas fixées par des clips comme sur les harnais classiques.
La taille est M (74-86 cm)
Je vois effectivement sur le carton d'emballage qu'il existe la taille que tu dis c'est XS (un détail, mais il est vendu dans un petit filet qui sert quand on veut le laver en machine pour éviter qu'il ne s'abîme trop vite)

Pour ton toutou, je pense que ça peut être bien. Je pense que c'est mieux que ce que tu as montré sur le site anglais car là au moins tu peux le porter avec la anse, j'ai l'impression que le matériel sur le site anglais n'est juste qu'une aide, mais ne sert pas à porter complètement le chien.

J'ai des schémas sur la notice, je prends la photo et je la mets en ligne.

----------


## Pastouille



----------


## borneo

Merci, c'est vraiment sympa de mettre toutes ces photos    ::  


Pour mon chien, le problème, c'est les escaliers. Chez moi, j'ai juste un étage et c'est de la moquette, donc je porte le chien dans mes bras, juste une fois par jour (aller-retour) car il dort à l'étage.

En revanche, dans mon appart de vacances il y a deux étages en carrelage, avec une minuterie très courte, donc je me sers du harnais d'hélitreuillage, mais le chien n'apprécie pas, et je dois me mettre à quatre pattes pour le soulever et le mettre en bandoulière. Et on fait ça trois ou quatre fois par jour. C'est vraiment pénible car le chien fait ce qu'il peut pour ne pas mettre ses pattes dans les trous.



Je me dis que le plus simple serait que j'achète un grand sac de voyage bien solide chez dékathlon, et que j'y mette le chien. Comme ses pattes arrières sont paralysées, il ne sautera pas   :lol2: 

[img]http://www.de********.fr/common/images/a/zoom_asset_22750561.jpg[/img]

----------


## Pastouille

ok, je comprends ton problème, d'ailleurs j'avais longtemps hésité avec le sac de treuillage de polytrans et bien que ma chienne bouge ses pattes arrières, je savais que le fait de la faire rentrer dedans ne serait pas facile.
J'ai essayé aussi d'acheter un sac de sport, mais pour moi ça n'a pas marché car panique à bord elle ne voulait pas rester dedans. Du coup, je me sers du sac pour mes voyages    ::  

Je pense que le mieux pour nos chiens est ce système d'attache style harnais car pas besoin de soulever les 4 pattes. 
Je ne soulève que la patte avant pour la passer comme un harnais classique. Je fixe le harnais par les 2 sangles du même côté sans avoir à lui soulever les pattes arrières. Par contre pour mettre les "cuissardes", il faut soulever un peu les pattes arrières.

----------


## Pastouille

je rectifie pas besoin de lever les pattes arrières pour les cuissardes, attends je fais une photo du harnais défait (j'avais rangé les cuissardes dans la poche sur le dos, tout est prévu)

----------


## Pastouille

si tu as une adresse mail donne la moi en mp et je t'envoie toutes les photos que j'ai faites, ça ira plus vite que si je les charge sur le forum.

----------


## borneo

C'est fait, merci.

En fait, mon chien ne fait que 13 kilos, mais mon dos fatigue vraiment. Je ne vais pas prendre des AI tant qu'il vivra...    ::

----------


## borneo

J'ai trouvé une vidéo

[youtube][/youtube]

----------


## Pastouille

je t'ai envoyé un mail.

Je ne peux pas ouvrir la vidéo   :?

----------


## borneo

Va sur youtube et tape ruff wear, il y a plusieurs vidéos    ::

----------


## Pastouille

ok j'irai voir demain enfin tout à l'heure    ::

----------


## borneo

La vidéo montre comment bien mettre le harnais :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjOuGD3M_Lc


J'ai insisté hier soir pour que mon chien mette ses quatre pattes dans les trous du harnais d'hélitreuillage, et là, le transport se fait très bien. Je vais essayer de l'habituer à la maison, en donnant une friandise quand il coopère, car c'est un très bon système (qui m'a quand même coûté dans les 150   :lol2: 

Avec un chien qui veut bien, le harnais d'hélitreuillage est bien plus rapide à mettre que le harnais ruff wear. Comme mon chien, même s'il remarche, ne pourra plus jamais prendre les escaliers, il me faut vraiment un système performant.

J'ai essayé hier de porter le chien dans le harnais à bout de bras au lieu de le prendre en bandoulière. Eh bien il est sacrément lourd. En fait, en bandoulière, le poids est réparti entre l'épaule et les bras qui peuvent soutenir par dessous.

Je retiens ton modèle de harnais. Si je me décide à l'acheter, j'essayerai de me le faire rapporter des USA, où il coûte presque la moitié de chez nous.

Merci beaucoup pour toutes tes photos. Je pense que ton harnais évitera à ta chienne de finir paralysée comme mon chien. Sa hernie s'est déclarée en quelques heures, il était trop tard pour lui interdire les escaliers.    ::

----------


## Pastouille

C'est sur que le sac est plus rapide à mettre en place...encore qu'avec ma chienne dur de faire rentrer les 4 pattes en même temps.
C'est pas donné ce genre de matériel et il faut bien réfléchir avant d'acheter. 

J'ai vu la vidéo et les autres, c'est super on voit bien le montage. Il font même pour les chats (pas pour le côté handicapé, mais il ne risque pas de sortir de son harnais) et je crois que mes parents vont se laisser tenter pour le leur qui sort sur la pelouse devant la maison de campagne. Il sort souvent de son harnais habituel et la route n'est pas loin.

Tu me tiendras au courant de l'évolution avec ton toutou et merci aussi pour tes conseils, cela m'a bien aidé. 
 :merci:

----------


## surmulot

> Ma chienne va sur ses 12 ans (enfin à la fin de l'année en octobre), elle a des becs de perroquets avec des vertèbres soudées. en janvier, je lui ai fait faire une séance d'ostéo et son bassin était bloqué. Suite à la séance d'ostéo ça va mieux.
> Par contre depuis presque 2 ans elle ne descend plus les escaliers et je cherchais une solution pour la porter plus facilement que dans les bras (elle fait 13 kg et j'ai moi aussi des gros soucis de dos). 
> J'ai trouvé ce harnais chez un artisan des Bauges (73) "les gens de la montagne" (que je recommande il fait beaucoup de choses pour les chiens de traineaux, chien de travail, tout ce qu'on ne trouve pas dans le commerce. Il a aussi des choses du commerce quand il trouve que c'est de la bonne qualité, comme la marque Ruffwear), et j'en suis très contente car il l'a mis à sa taille. Sinon, on peut le trouver chez polytrans.
> Je voulais pouvoir essayer le harnais et qu'il soit bien ajusté.
> Il y a quelques mois j'avais trouvé aussi chez polytrans un harnais, mais il ne prenait pas tout le dos pour une tenue droite de la chienne.
> 
> Surmulot, de quelle race est ta chienne, son poids ? Elle a des soucis de santé  ?


Excuses moi pour la reponse tardive, Lola ma chienne est une pinscher naine qui aura 10 ans, rescapee de Genevilliers, car elle souffre d'une maladie genetique immuno-depressive, mais pour le moment ca va niveau motricite quoique elle a un probleme de luxation des rotules egalement !
On se connait de Zozo, tu te souviens peut etre !    ::

----------


## Pastouille

Bien sûr que je me souviens de zozo. Tu n'es pas venue sur pinschers et cie depuis ?

Elle doit être toute mimi ta petite Lola    ::  

Les rotules c'est un souci sur les petites races. Mon pinsch nain avait eu aussi des problèmes à ce niveau.

----------


## borneo

Finalement le sac d'hélitreuillage se révèle plus pratique à l'usage qu'au départ. En fait, il faut que le chien apprenne à se laisser faire, et qu'il comprenne qu'il est bien mieux avec les quatre pattes dans les trous que gigotant dans le sac en vrac. Je n'ai pas été assez ferme au début, mais maintenant mon chien accepte de mettre ses quatre pattes convenablement.

Il commence à pouvoir de nouveau se tenir debout sans aide quelques secondes, le temps de fermer le sac.

Je pense donc qu'avec un chien non paralysé, le sac d'hélitreuillage est assez pratique. Comme même s'il remarche il ne pourra plus jamais prendre les escaliers, autant que j'aie un bon système. Je vais essayer de prendre le sac même pour un seul étage, histoire d'habituer le chien.    ::

----------


## Pastouille

Bonne nouvelle Borneo    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## borneo

Merci. Les progrès sont très très lents, mais son état s"améliore.

----------


## Pastouille

c'est déjà bien, même si c'est lent

----------


## borneo

Mon chien va avoir 14 ans, alors c'est un peu une course contre la montre. Il a de la chance dans son malheur, car en ce moment, je ne travaille pas (mi-temps annualisé) mais à la rentrée de septembre, il faudra qu'il soit redevenu un peu plus autonome, quand je retournerai travailler. Il n'accepte plus du tout de rester seul, à part insonoriser une pièce de la maison, je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire. Trouver une nounou pour un chien paralysé, ce n'est pas gagné   :lol2:

----------


## kiwigirly

arf pas evident   :?   comment le laisser seul   :hein:  tu n as pas de la famille pour le garder  ? quand tu vas bosser tu peux rentrer a mi journee ? 


 courage et plein de ++++ pour que le doudou   :amour:   aille de mieux en mieux   ::

----------


## Pastouille

Ah oui c'est galère ça si tu n'as personne pour t'en occuper. Faudra que tu le laisses être autonome tout doucement avant septembre afin qu'il ne soit pas perturbé par cette nouveauté pour lui.

----------


## borneo

Oui je rentre à midi.

Le problème n'est pas l'autonomie au niveau sorties ou autres, il n'est pas incontinent. Le problème c'est que depuis sa paralysie il hurle dès que je m'éloigne même cinq minutes. Et il le fait même si un autre membre de la famille reste avec lui. Donc même une nounou, ça n'irait pas.

Je pense que s'il arrive à remarcher, il sera moins dépendant psychologiquement. Enfin j'espère... 


Là, je vais aller faire des courses, je vais l'emmener. Dans la voiture, il ne dit rien de rester seul.

----------


## Pastouille

Je pense que tu as déjà essayé de lui laisser des tissus avec ton odeur.

----------


## borneo

En fait, non    ::  

Je vais essayer.    :Embarrassment: k: 


Il n'est comme ça que depuis un mois et demi, je ne pensais pas que ce comportement persisterait une fois qu'il ne souffrirait plus.

----------


## Pastouille

J'ai lu qu'avec l'âge ils pouvaient perdre leurs repères. Je vois la mienne se réveille desfois la nuit et reste debout en faisant quelques pas, elle semble perdue. Je dois me lever pour aller la recoucher.

----------


## borneo

Moi aussi, j'ai pensé au début à des signes de l'âge. Il a d'ailleurs du can.dilat, car il a fait un AVC cet été. Après son AVC, il est retombé en enfance (mangeait tout ce qu'il trouvait comme un bébé chien) mais ces signes ont rapidement disparu.

Mais par ailleurs, il a encore l'esprit très vif,  je ne crois pas qu'il soit sénile. Par exemple au début, il s'accrochait très souvent aux obstacles avec son chariot, et au bout de quelques jours, plus du tout. Il joue encore, il a des stratégies, il a une mémoire et une volonté remarquables.

Ce qui s'est passé, c'est qu'au moment de sa hernie, je m'en suis occupée jour et nuit. Il s'est retrouvé paralysé, incontinent, il avait la diarrhée (due à la cortisone), et en plus il souffrait. Bref, je l'ai porté, je l'ai lavé, nourri de friandises pour tous les médicaments qu'il devait prendre, sorti trois fois par nuit, etc  Il a passé un très mauvais moment et moi aussi. Je réagissais au moindre de ses gémissements, je le rassurais, je le caressais, je lui donnais un anti-douleur. 

Maintenant qu'il va beaucoup mieux, il veut me garder à son service exclusif...   :lol2:

----------


## Pastouille

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit sénile, mais peu avoir des moments "spéciaux". Ma chienne a la grande forme comme le tien avec l'esprit vif, refléchis beaucoup..., mais il arrive de temps en temps qu'il y ait un léger couac.

C'est sur qu'avec ce qu'il a eu, c'est pas évident et en plus il a trouvé sa bobonne :-)

----------


## borneo

Je vais ouvrir un nouveau topic sur l'hyper-attachement consécutif à un gros problème de santé pour laisser ce topic pour les problèmes de paralysie     ::  

Les gens qui cherchent des infos sur la paralysie vont se perdre, si j'embraye sur un autre problème...    ::

----------


## borneo

Et voilà pour l'hyper-attachement consécutif à une maladie ou un accident 

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t318286...-sante#7041232


Pour la paralysie, on continue ici.

Une info qui peut intéresser ceux dont le chien est concerné, je vois très souvent des chariots d'occasion en vente sur "Le bon coin", en général 100 de moins que les neufs. Quand je vois les photos des chiens dans les chariots, ça me serre le cur, car j'imagine que si les maîtres vendent le chariot, c'est que le chien est mort.    ::

----------


## Pastouille

ok pour l'hyper attchement.

Pour les chariots je me dis exactement la même chose quand j'en vois en vente.    ::

----------


## borneo

Je pense que si un jour je n'en ai plus besoin, je le mettrai à la disposition d'une association.    :Embarrassment: k: 


Quoique .... j'ai un 2e teckel du même âge   :lol2:

----------


## Pastouille

Vaut peut-être mieux le garder alors pour l'avenir (je ne souhaite pas que ton second teckel en ait besoin, mais on ne sait jamais).

----------


## surmulot

> Bien sûr que je me souviens de zozo. Tu n'es pas venue sur pinschers et cie depuis ?
> 
> Elle doit être toute mimi ta petite Lola    
> 
> Les rotules c'est un souci sur les petites races. Mon pinsch nain avait eu aussi des problèmes à ce niveau.


Si je m'etais inscrite au tout debut et avais cesse car Lola n'allait pas bien, elle se maintient grace a son traitement d'accompagnement. Elle a bien blanchi du museau ma petite vieille.

Et ce que tu dis est vrai pour la perte de reperes : elle a parfois des crises de phobie dans la rue comme si ses vieux demons refaisaient surface, elle reste plantee dans le caniveau, hebetee et se retient d'uriner, et reprend peur des qu'il y a un bruit, un chien ou un passant ! A chaque fois, je la retape moralement avec une cure de DAP et de Zylkene, produits naturels denues d'accoutumance, vraiment genial dans son cas ! Mais ses crises sont difficiles a gerer, elle entre en mode panique parfois..

----------


## Pastouille

Tu devrais revenir nous voir    ::  

Moi aussi ma Mamie a bien blanchi au niveau du museau, les fauves blanchissent plus vite que les noirs et feu

Avec l'âge, Pastille panique aussi pour des choses qui ne lui faisaient rien avant.

Tu peux essayer aussi l'anxitane, c'est aux plantes. Je connais DAP et Zylkène car Pastille a dû en prendre suite à des vétos qui n'ont pas compris son réel problème.

----------


## surmulot

Merci pour le tuyau Pastouille. En ce moment, elle est en traitement et je combine les deux DAP + Zilkene.. Si Pastouille n'avait pas de problemes de pertes de reperes avant non plus, ce sont peut etre comme la mienne des signes de senilite, les rassurer avec des substances naturelles est deja bien pour  les aider a surmonter ces moments la..

Heureusement qu'avec les progres de la medecine veterinaire, nous avons la possibilite de les accompagner encore un bout de chemin, dans leur 3e age ...

(je ne suis pas toujours sur internet c'est pourquoi je n'etais pas revenue    ::   )

----------


## Pastouille

oui bien sûr je pense que c'est lié à l'âge.

Et heureusement que la medecine a bien progressé pour qu'on les aide au maximum.

----------


## surmulot

C'est d'ailleurs fabuleux d'avoir maintenant des equipements sophistiques, des plateaux techniques performants,  comme pour les humains dans les ecoles veto,  sans compter les appareillages maintenant disponibles et dont vous discutez. La longevite des chiens, chats et autres animaux a fait un bond. On voit de plus en plus d'animaux seniors avec la dietetique alimentaire, les depistages precoces, la disponibilitee des examens biologiques, de l'imagerie medicale, les progres de l'anesthesie et l'eventail de plus en plus large de medicaments developpes par les memes labo que pour les humains (bon filon pour eux evidemment !),

----------


## Pastouille

Mauvais nouvelle le harnais a aggravé les problèmes de ma chienne. Il ne tient pas assez l'arrière train. J'ai dû l'emmener chez l'ostéo mardi car depuis plus d'une semaine la douleur a empiré. J'ai repris la bonne vieille méthode des bras. 

Et du coup, je vais revendre le harnais.

----------


## borneo

Désolée pour ta chienne    ::  

Pour les angoisses de mon chien (déprime consécutive à sa hernie, plus début de sénilité) j'ai aussi essayé DAP et zylkène. Finalement, j'ai remplacé par de l'homéocalm, plus efficace et beaucoup moins cher.

----------


## Pastouille

Tu as bien fait pour homéocalm car je pense que c'est "plus naturel".

----------


## borneo

Je viens de remarquer autre chose....

Les coussinets des pattes arrières (qui ne servent plus) sont devenus très durs. Je lui ai mis une crème grasse car ça finissait par ressembler à de la corne, et la "croûte" s'est décollée par petits morceaux, laissant dessous un joli coussinet bien doux, comme ceux des pattes avant.

Je me dis que s'il retrouve un peu de sensibilité dans les pattes arrières, il faut que les coussinets restent en état de marche, et pas recouverts de corne.


Vous avez remarqué ça, chez vos chiens paralysés ?

----------


## Pastouille

Je ne peux pas dire puisque ma chienne n'en n'est pas là.

Je la ramène chez l'osté début mai car c'est pas top.

----------


## borneo

Mon chien s'est remis debout tout seul aujourd'hui.    :Embarrassment: k: 

Mais il ne marche pas...

----------


## Pastouille

c'est déjà énorme    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## borneo

Je viens de voir une vidéo qui montre ce que peut faire la balnéo pour des chiens comme les nôtres.

http://www.revue-osteo4pattes.eu/spip.php?article711

Qui a essayé ?    ::

----------


## Pastouille

Je connais par le net, mais jamais essayé. Je pense que c'est très bien et que ça peut faire beaucoup de bien au chien.

----------


## borneo

Je lui ai commandé un gilet de sauvetage. On va commencer la balnéo dans la Marne   :lol2:

----------


## Pastouille

Tu nous tiens au courant, tu commences quand ?

----------


## borneo

Quand l'eau sera moins froide   :lol2:

----------


## Pastouille

faut acheter la tenue des plongeurs prévue pour les eaux froides    ::

----------


## borneo

Je complète mon topic : comment vivre avec un chien paralysé quand on veut aller passer une soirée à Paris ? 

Eh bien on l'emmène !!!!     :lol2: 


Au lieu de prendre tranquillement le train et le métro, eh bien on transforme le coffre de la kangoo en dodo pour chien, avec coussins et gamelle d'eau, et on s'engouffre dans la circulation parisienne. Ensuite, on se galère pour se garer, en désespoir de cause on va au parking souterrain où les places sont faites pour des twingos et pas des kangoos, et on se tape la honte de balader le chien handicapé dans les quartiers branchés de la capitale.    ::  

Mais je l'adore, mon petit handicapé. Les premiers temps ont vraiment été difficiles, mais maintenant, la joie de vivre est revenue.      :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Pastouille

c'est beau ce que tu fais pour ton toutou.

----------


## borneo

Non, c'est normal, c'est mon chien, je l'ai adopté pour le meilleur et pour le pire....    ::  


En fait, la visite chez l'ostéo a lancé le processus de récupération. Avant, il portait des couches et souffrait, après, il avait retrouvé le moral.

Maintenant, il s'est adapté à son état, il fait plein de choses malgré son handicap, et il progresse de jour en jour. Même s'il ne remarche pas, sa vie vaut je pense la peine d'être vécue. 

Je ne suis pas d'avis de laisser vivre un animal coûte que coûte. Le véto m'a parlé d'euthanasie quand il a vu qu'il ne remarchait pas avec la cortisone. S'il était resté dans l'état du premier mois, c'est ce que j'aurais choisi. J'ai voulu lui laisser le temps d'aller mieux, et c'est ce qui s'est passé. Mais le laisser vivre des années dans la souffrance (que les médicaments ne soulageaient pas vraiment), dans l'incontinence et l'angoisse, c'était non. Pour lui et aussi pour moi : je n'aurais pas pu continuer longtemps à le porter à bout de bras, me lever trois fois par nuit et entendre ses gémissements.    ::  


Voilà, dans ces cas de paralysie, il faut éviter de prendre une décision trop rapide, car des améliorations sont possibles avec le temps.    ::

----------


## Pastouille

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi    ::

----------


## sunshine

je viens de lire le fil, pour la balnéo, je peux donner qqs conseils si ça intéresse,
j'ai eu les conseils sur place en suisse, par une balnéothérapeute, à l'oasis des vétérans 
j'y suis allée juste après l'avoir adopté, elle n'avait aucun muscle,tenait mal sa tête,  marchait 5 mètres, essouflée à cause d'une saloperie de toux de chenil, à bras en permanence, entorse grave de l'épaule, rotules  à l'envers, problème de lombaires et cervicales
elle était estimée à 10 mois, elle a environ 4 ans aujourd'hui et a de l'arthrose, parfois elle marche à trois pattes (patte avant en moins)
elle n'a jamais d'anti inf, homéo et chondro protecteurs et ça suffit pour le moment

avec l'ostéo en plus, ça l'a aidé +++
et aujourd'hui elle adore nager toute seule ; et on a la chance d'être depuis peu en plein pied, près de plein de points d'eau, avec des températures clémentes pour nager tous les jours quasiment, elle n'y va que si elle veut

à l'époque, gilet obligatoire, pour ne pas fatiguer le coeur et s'épuiser, tenir une bonne respi sans être oppressée par les mains d'humains, 3 mns, deux fois par semaine, puis 5 mns
je n'avais pas de baignoire, j'allais à la mer
mais la baignoire c'est mieux pour les ptits chiens, pour la température de l'eau
le problème pour le teckel "pur" c'est de trouver le gilet qui convient à la longueur du dos et au tour de thorax





il faut tenir le chien si il a la mobilité des 4 pattes par la poignée, si on veut faire travailler les papattes avant, on tiens les deux arrières ou le contraire pour les papattes arrières
le gilet aide le chien à se stabiliser

pour le début, ne pas essayer de travailler l'avant ou l'arrière, il faut que le chien prenne l'habitude du gilet, et au besoin lui montrer comment tenir la tête hors de l'eau, une main tiens la poignée, l'autre soutien la tête hors de l'eau
ça fait beaucoup de plouf de panique parfois

la vidéo c'est quand elle a su commencer à se débrouiller seule

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...22213761092180

----------


## borneo

Génial, merci.

J'ai déjà acheté le gilet de sauvetage, j'attends que l'eau se soit un peu réchauffée.

Photo du site wanimo

----------


## borneo

Aujourd'hui, mon chien a fait 4 ou 5 foulées tout seul. Je n'en croyais pas mes yeux !!!!!     ::

----------


## sunshine

::

----------


## borneo

> Mauvais nouvelle le harnais a aggravé les problèmes de ma chienne. Il ne tient pas assez l'arrière train. J'ai dû l'emmener chez l'ostéo mardi car depuis plus d'une semaine la douleur a empiré. J'ai repris la bonne vieille méthode des bras. 
> 
> Et du coup, je vais revendre le harnais.



Comment va ta chienne ?

Moi, je me sers moins de mon sac d'hélitreuillage, car j'ai une nouvelle technique : je porte mon chien avec son harnais Julius K9 de la main gauche et son harnais de pattes arrières (fabrication maison) de la main droite. Je le soulève au niveau de mes hanches, ce qui fait que je ne me fais plus du tout mal au dos. 

Voilà    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## borneo

Je mets quelques liens intéressants



http://wizofpaws.net/helpemup-harness.aspx

http://gear.tripawds.com/2010/01/15/...1/#comment-597

----------


## janedoe

Bonjour,
J'ai une petite chienne de 14 ans qui a fait un avc et j'ai donc fait plein de recherches pour essayer d'aménager au mieux son quotidien. Je suis tombée sur le site Rescue et sur les conversations très utiles du forum vieux chiens handicapés.
Ma chienne ne peut plus tenir seule debout et c'est très épuisant car je suis entièrement à son service pour tous ses besoins. Je suis très tracassée parce que je dois bientôt reprendre le travail et je n'ai pas de solution pour l'instant pour elle la journée. Elle est entièrement dépendante.
J'ai commandé une voiturette mais elle tarde à venir et je dois encore voir si elle s'y habitue...
Bref, beaucoup de problèmes à résoudre.
Sur le sujet des lits orthopédiques, j'ai aussi commandé le lit de zoo+. Mais j'ai été très surprise quand j'ai vu le petit chien sur le lit (le petit bouclé) :  c'est exactement le même qu'un chien que j'ai trouvé et adopté autour de février 2009. J'habite en belgique tout près de Rocroi. Il était adorable et s'entendait très bien avec ma chienne. Il est mort en janvier 2010, ce fut un drame pour moi. Jen avais un autre que j'avais adopté et il est mort en juillet 2010. Maintenant c'est ma petiote qui est dans cet état. C'est très dur.
Je suis vraiment enchantée d'avoir découvert ces forums de gens qui font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour leurs animaux, qui les considèrent comme membres de la famille.Merci pour eux.
J'ai essayé de me connecter à un forum mais je ne suis pas experte en la matière !

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

l'AVC date de quand ? 

Mon chien en a fait un cet été, et il a totalement récupéré.

Courage, le chien finit par s'adapter, et nous aussi    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mimiche

bonjour

je vois que je ne suis pas la seule a avoir des soucis avec nos toutous j'ai une goldene retrivere de 13ans avec des problemes de dysplasie des 2 hanches plus de l'arthorse partout aujourd'hui elle pese 30kg et a beaucoup de mal a descendre et monter les escaliers je voudrais acheter le harnais de teuillage chez polytrans mais je me pose beaucoup de questions 
pourrais-je la porter que d'une main?  et es ce que les lanieres sont assez grandes pour pouvoir la porter que sur une épaules, mon veterinaire me l'a déconseilé car j'ai des problemes de dos mais il faut que je trouve une solution 
j'ai vue aussi qu'il y avait un harnais de portage lequel serait le plus pratique pour moi sachant que je la sort 3 fois par jour

----------


## borneo

> bonjour
> 
> je vois que je ne suis pas la seule a avoir des soucis avec nos toutous j'ai une goldene retrivere de 13ans avec des problemes de dysplasie des 2 hanches plus de l'arthorse partout aujourd'hui elle pese 30kg et a beaucoup de mal a descendre et monter les escaliers je voudrais acheter le harnais de teuillage chez polytrans mais je me pose beaucoup de questions 
> pourrais-je la porter que d'une main?  et es ce que les lanieres sont assez grandes pour pouvoir la porter que sur une épaules, mon veterinaire me l'a déconseilé car j'ai des problemes de dos mais il faut que je trouve une solution 
> j'ai vue aussi qu'il y avait un harnais de portage lequel serait le plus pratique pour moi sachant que je la sort 3 fois par jour


Le harnais de polytrans ne peut pas être porté à la main, les lanières sont trop longues. Moi, je le porte à l'épaule, mais mon chien ne fait que 13 kilos, et je trouve ça déjà très lourd à hisser. Pour un chien de 30 kilos, ça me semble sur-humain de le prendre en bandoulière.

De plus, les anneaux gênent plus qu'ils n'aident.

----------


## borneo

Moi, le harnais de Polytrans, je ne m'en sers presque plus. 

Pour monter les escaliers, je porte mon chien avec la poignée de son harnais Julius K9 (partie avant) et un harnais arrière que j'ai fabriqué. (On en trouve à vendre). C'est assez sportif, mais je le porte au niveau de mes hanches, et je n'ai plus mal au dos.

Pour descentre, il marche en étant retenu dans son élan par une laisse sur le harnais Julius K9 et je lui soulève les pattes arrières avec le harnais.


Si j'avais trouvé cette technique avant, je n'aurais pas acheté le sac d'hélitreillage. D'autant que ce n'est pas donné. 

Je vais essayer de te faire des photos, dès que j'ai un volontaire pour les prendre.

----------


## mimiche

merci borneo pour la rapidité de ta reponse 

je m'en doutait un peu que ca allait etre compliqué a trouver le bon systeme j'ai reussie a trouver un systeme pour le faire monter dans la voiture et mon appart est concue pour son handicape mais les escaliers la je ne trouve pas de solutions

et  comment va votre toutou ?

----------


## borneo

Mon toutou fait des progrès chaque jour    :Embarrassment: k: 


Voilà l'équivalent de ce que j'ai pour les pattes arrières :




Avec ça, mon chien descend les escaliers en marchant. J'ai juste à le freiner avec la laisse pour qu'il n'aille pas plus vite que moi   :lol2:

----------


## borneo

Et pour le soulever complètement (monter les escaliers, sur le canapé    ::    ou en voiture, je soulève l'avant avec la poignée du harnais Julius K9, en principe c'est du très solide :




Merci à ceux qui me l'ont conseillé, ça m'a changé la vie    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## borneo

Je songe aussi à ce système-là qu'on peut commander aux USA (100$ plus 40$ de FDP = 100 en tout)





Help em up harness     :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mimiche

merci borneo pour tes reponses mais c'est pas gagnée
je pense que je vais galerer pour trouver un systeme car avec ma mémére je n'est pas le droit a l'erreur pour l'instant elle descend et monte les escaliers mais je vois bien que c'est dur dur 

bon je pars en ballade et encore merci pour tes réponses 
a bientot

----------


## BebeStane62

> vidéos
> (si tu n'arrive pas à voir : va dans "profil" - "préférences"- "activer le html"- oui)
> 
> Enfilage
> 
>  [flash=400,300:2c7idpld]http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377[/flash:2c7idpld]
> 
> Descente
>  [flash=400,300:2c7idpld]http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377[/flash:2c7idpld]
> ...


pour un chien de 30 kg, pour moi l'idéal c'est ça

----------


## borneo

Je confirme. Le système d'*Invité  *  :lol2:   est top.

Mais 30 kilos, faut tout de même être costaud. Son harnais est bien mieux que celui de polytrans, y a pas photo !    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## BebeStane62

> Je confirme. Le système d'*Invité  *  :lol2:   est top.
> 
> Mais 30 kilos, faut tout de même être costaud. Son harnais est bien mieux que celui de polytrans, y a pas photo !   k:


c'est moi "invité" lol 



ma grosse fait 25/26kg, donc à 4kg près .

J'ai le dos et les cervicales démolis (suite à une agression) ainsi que les hanches , je mesure 1,64m et pèse 53kg, et pour moi ce système est génial    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## borneo

C'était de l'humour   :jesors:

----------


## mimiche

bonjour bebestane 62 

merci pour les photos mais ou avez vous acheté ce harnais ?

je ne sais pas si je pourrais soulevée ma mémére le probleme j'arrive a la decollée du sol mais je n'est pas assez de force dans les jambes pour me relevée c'est pourça que j'avais pensée a la portée sur une épaule j'ai l'impression que c'est plus facile sachant que je fais 1m56 ET 52kg

----------


## BebeStane62

> bonjour bebestane 62 
> 
> merci pour les photos mais ou avez vous acheté ce harnais ?
> 
> je ne sais pas si je pourrais soulevée ma mémére le probleme j'arrive a la decollée du sol mais je n'est pas assez de force dans les jambes pour me relevée c'est pourça que j'avais pensée a la portée sur une épaule j'ai l'impression que c'est plus facile sachant que je fais 1m56 ET 52kg


www.k9-k4.be/products_fr.php?cat=26

----------


## Calymone

Un constructeur de chariots sur mesure, tres sympa bon contact, chariots légers et bon prix... si vous regardez dans la rubrique photo, vous y verrez ma petite fanette a moi ! c'est ce mm constructeur qui devais faire le chariot de ycar chat paralyse qui etais aussi a la maison, dcd entre tps ...

http://www.chariotpourchien.com

pour la balnéo, ya rien de mieux pour la circulation sanguine et pour remuscler les papattes, nous on a trouver la solution la moin couteuse, on c'est pris une baignoire balneo avec jets d'eau et d'air, pour les handicapes qui sont et passent par la maison c'est niquel et c'est encore mieux pour nous  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## borneo

Je connais Fanette pas cani-nursing  :P 

J'ai un chariot de chez Pagani en Belgique, je l'ai choisi car il me le fallait en urgence, il les fabrique dans la journée. 

Mon chien marche de nouveau sur ses quatre pattes, mais de manière hésitante. Je pensais le faire nager, j'ai même acheté un harnais, mais il n'aime pas l'eau. A presque 14 ans, je ne veux pas le brusquer.

Je pense à la balnéo chez un véto. Pour le moment, ça n'existe pas chez moi, mais une clinique va installer ça en septembre.

Selon les jours, mon chien marche entre 10 et 100 mètres sans se rasseoir.

----------


## borneo

Mon chien ex-paralysé a galopé aujourd'hui, pour la première fois depuis sa hernie.  ::  

Il ne faut pas baisser les bras, et ne pas hésiter à faire appel aux solutions non conventionnelles, quand les véto ne peuvent rien faire.

----------


## Scarlette91

Bonjour,  ::  
Je suis toute nouvelle sur ce forum et je vous dis bonjour à tous. En 1995, ma petite chienne nous a offert des cadeaux de vacances - 6 petits chiots - 3 sont Dcd et nous en avons gardé 2 et l'autre est parti chez mes beaux parents. Ce que vous vivez actuellement je l'ai vécu il y a maintenant 11 ans. Opéré à deux reprises d'une hernie discale, mon chien Ginger à maintenant presque 16 ans, il a remarché en titubant au bout de 6 mois. Nous avons fait de la rééducation en lui faisant faire des mouvement de vélo et après je mettais des bandes velpo entre chaques pattes et il faisait les mouvements normalement. Mais depuis quelques mois c'est de + en + difficile surtout à l'interieur, il glisse sur le carrelage et il a du mal à se relevé mais dans le jardin il arrive à se déplacer mais c'est dur. Nous vivons avec son handicap sans problèmes. Depuis 1 an le même problème de pleurs dès qu'il ne nous voit plus car il est de + en + aveugle, alors c'est des hurlements dès qu'il se sent seul, pourtant il a son frère jumeau Kiny. Comme il a fait une insufissance rénale je ne peux pas lui donner n'importe quoi, il a donc des gouttes de fleurs de Bach et du nervosyl mais je ne trouve pas d'amélioration. Nous ne savons plus quoi faire. Son frère lui a fait en novembre 2010 un syndrome vestibulaire hydropatique qui peux être confondu avec un AVC. Il a lui aussi une IR nous avons faillit l'endormir en février il ne pesait + que 5kg3, nous n'avons pas pris cette décision alors nous avons fait des perfusions à domicile et il s'en ai sorti, aujourd'hui Monsieur pèse 8kg1 et il est en forme. Ce sont des petits chiens. Voilà ma vie avec mes doudous. Je trouve ces forums utiles pour le moral de chacuns et merci à tous pour les conseils. A bientôt  ::

----------


## borneo

> Depuis 1 an le même problème de pleurs dès qu'il ne nous voit plus car il est de + en + aveugle, alors c'est des hurlements dès qu'il se sent seul, pourtant il a son frère jumeau Kiny. Comme il a fait une insufissance rénale je ne peux pas lui donner n'importe quoi, il a donc des gouttes de fleurs de Bach et du nervosyl mais je ne trouve pas d'amélioration.


Bonjour et bienvenue sur rescue.

Un chien qui pleure dès qu'il est seul, c'est un chien qui souffre. Je pense qu'il a besoin d'un vrai traitement. A cet âge, mieux vaut vivre six mois heureux que des années de souffrance.

----------


## Tisouen

Il y a ce site pour les chiens à mobilité réduite. 

J'ai vu leur stand lors d'une conférence sur l'hydrothérapie (il me semble que j'avais mis le lien dans le topic des chiens en chariots) 

http://boutique.mikan-vet.com/

C'est du matériel véto mais les particuliers peuvent commander.

----------


## borneo

Je fais remonter ce topic   ::  

La question du moral est très importante chez un chien handicapé, dans mon cas la déprime qui a suivi la paralysie a été plus contraignante que la paralysie elle-même.

Pour résumer, mon chien passait ses journées à pleurer, et il n'acceptait plus de rester seul même cinq minutes.

Il s'est remis à marcher (un vrai miracle) mais ça ne lui a pas rendu le moral. Après bien des essais de produits, il a fini par prendre du clomicalm, qui lui a rendu le moral.

Il y a quatre jours, j'ai trouvé un chaton. Eh bien l'arrivée de ce petit doudou a transformé la vie de mon chien handicapé. Il joue avec lui, il le lèche, ils font des courses poursuites.... mon chien est tellement crevé qu'au bout d'une demi-heure, il s'endort pour le reste de la matinée.

Si j'avais su, j'aurais adopté un chaton dès le début de sa paralysie.   ::

----------


## borneo

Je précise que je surveille, et que le chaton est tout à fait d'accord pour jouer.

Mon chien adore les chats, nous en avions déjà deux à la maison. Dès que le jeu devient un peu rude, je remets le chaton dans sa chambre où aucun autre animal n'a le droit d'aller.

----------


## Pastouille

> Envoyé par Pastouille
> 
> Mauvais nouvelle le harnais a aggravé les problèmes de ma chienne. Il ne tient pas assez l'arrière train. J'ai dû l'emmener chez l'ostéo mardi car depuis plus d'une semaine la douleur a empiré. J'ai repris la bonne vieille méthode des bras. 
> 
> Et du coup, je vais revendre le harnais.
> 
> 
> 
> Comment va ta chienne ?
> ...


Je crois que je n'ai plus reposté sur ce topic depuis un moment.
Ma chienne va un peu mieux depuis qu'elle fait régulièrement des séances d'ostéo et une cure de phyto.
Pour la porter, n'ayant rien trouvé de mieux que mes bras, fait que je me muscle   ::

----------


## borneo

Super.

Mon chien remarche tout à fait correctement. Dans les escaliers, je continue à le porter avec son harnais Julius et une sangle (ou une laisse) sous les pattes arrières. Bien moins fatigant que dans les bras.   ::

----------


## zorkita

Notre bergère allemande, 11 ans, 37 kg commence à se paralyser des pattes arrières, diagnostiquée avec la myélopathie dégénérative de la moëlle épinière, ou queue de cheval, très courant chez les bergers allemands, labradors, retrievers, et certaines petites races.  Elle est au Pré Vi Cox à vie ce qui a bien amélioré son état, beaucoup de becs de perroquet et arthrose également. Nous avons acheté un harnais pour la soutenir le jour où elle ne pourra plus marcher seule. Mais 37 kg!!! dur dur pour le dos!!! Je vais essayer un ostéo pour voir si cela aide en plus des anti-inflammatoires.

----------


## mimiche

bonjour
il y a quelque temps j'étais venue sur le forum car je cherchais un systeme pour ma goldenne retriver de 28 kg pour l'aider a monter les escaliers car elle a une dysplasie des 2 hanches arrieres. je me suis décidé de lui prendre un harnais avant avec une poignée et un harnais arriere avec une poignée bien sur je ne peux pas la porter mais ça m'aide beaucoup pour l'aider dans les escaliers je voulais vous faire partager ma trouvaille car j'ai énormement galérè pour lui trouver quelque chose si ça peux aider d'autre personne je vais mettre des photos 
je n'arrive pas a mettre les photos en faite je ne sais pas comment on fait

----------


## mimiche

bonjour 
je vous mets les photos

----------


## borneo

Génial. Tu l'as acheté où ?

C'est la version plus élaborée de ce que je fais avec mon harnais julius et ma sangle arrière.

----------


## borneo

C'est ce matériel ?

----------


## BebeStane62

C'est celui de polytrans


Ca soutient bien sous le ventre? C'est "vide" juste des sangles non?

----------


## borneo

Ruffwear doubleback ?

C'est exactement ce qu'il m'aurait fallu, quand mon chien était paralysé. En fait, je ne l'avais pas vu, et dans l'urgence, j'ai commandé ça :



Il m'a servi pendant un mois, mais plus du tout depuis que le chien s'est remis à marcher.

----------


## mimiche

bonjour

oui c'est ce materiel 

je mets le site 
http://helpemup.com/
a savoir ce site est en anglais donc c'est pas evident pour la traduction 
les mesures sur leur site sont en pouce 
et les poids en livre 
la personne est tres sympas mais ne parle pas bien le français donc il faut faire la traduction sur google au début ça été compliqué pour se comprendre mais j'y suis arrivée 
bonne fete de fin d'année a tous le monde et bon courage avec nos vieux toutous.

----------


## Pastouille

Si quelqu'un est intéressé, je mets en vente le harnais de ma chien qui n'a presque pas servi
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-portage-chien

----------


## borneo

Mon chien n'est plus paralysé, mais s'il l'était toujours, ton harnais m'intéresserait.

Tu devrais aussi le mettre sur le bon coin, ça marche très bien, en général.

Moi, je garde pour l'instant mon chariot et mon sac d'hélitreuillage, mais j'espère ne plus jamais m'en servir.

----------


## Poska

On a acheté un chariot pour notre dob, mais il n'arrive vraiment pas à s'y faire. Quelqu'un aurait un lien ou assez d'expérience pour m'aider à vérifier si les réglages sont bons? C'est un "canis mobile" pour grand chien.
Et autre question, le pauvre pépère commence à faiblir un peu des pattes avant aussi, est-ce que le chariot demande au chien de compenser avec les pattes avant ou c'est comme si il marchait normalement sans chariot?

----------


## borneo

> On a acheté un chariot pour notre dob, mais il n'arrive vraiment pas à s'y faire. Quelqu'un aurait un lien ou assez d'expérience pour m'aider à vérifier si les réglages sont bons? C'est un "canis mobile" pour grand chien.
> Et autre question, le pauvre pépère commence à faiblir un peu des pattes avant aussi, est-ce que le chariot demande au chien de compenser avec les pattes avant ou c'est comme si il marchait normalement sans chariot?


La partie horizontale du chariot doit être rigoureusement horizontale, c'est à dire parallèle au sol, sans quoi le chien prends le poids de l'arrière sur les pattes avant.

----------


## borneo

Par ailleurs, la plupart des chariots sont très lourds. Il faut donc sortir sur le plat, et sur un terrain facile (terre battue ou macadam).

Emmène un copain pour le moral du chien en chariot, ça lui donnera envie de se déplacer.

----------


## Poska

OK merci. 
Oui on est toujours sur du plat et avec les autres chiens, mais il déteste la nouveauté alors il ne fait pas vraiment d'effort... mais on ne lâchera pas l'affaire!

----------


## Pastouille

> Mon chien n'est plus paralysé, mais s'il l'était toujours, ton harnais m'intéresserait.
> 
> Tu devrais aussi le mettre sur le bon coin, ça marche très bien, en général.
> 
> Moi, je garde pour l'instant mon chariot et mon sac d'hélitreuillage, mais j'espère ne plus jamais m'en servir.



Merci je vais voir pour le mettre sur le bon coin

----------


## Pastouille

> OK merci. 
> Oui on est toujours sur du plat et avec les autres chiens, mais il déteste la nouveauté alors il ne fait pas vraiment d'effort... mais on ne lâchera pas l'affaire!



Avec le temps il s'y fera, courage

----------


## borneo

Je fais remonter, car il y a des infos qui peuvent être utiles, hélas.

Mon chien marche toujours, je remercie de tout cœur celui qui lui a permis de remarcher, alors que la médecine ne pouvait rien pour lui.  ::

----------


## Poska

> Avec le temps il s'y fera, courage


Le chariot est remisé au placard, alors qu'on en a encore pour 3 mois à le rembourser. C'est ma faute, je ne m'étais pas assez renseigné, j'ai trouvé plus tard une étude sur sa maladie où il est expliqué que la démarche particulière des chiens atteints et l'évolution de la maladie ne sont pas compatibles avec l'utilisation d'un chariot. Si ça peut servir à d'autres maîtres de chiens Wobbler...

Stan est maintenant quasi-complètement paralysé à l'arrière et la parésie a bien atteint les pattes avant, il est désormais incapable de tenir debout, et encore moins de marcher tout seul. Pour le promener il faut porter l'arrière train et le soutenir à l'avant en même temps, il a encore du tonus à l'avant mais il a souvent des moments de faiblesse et il semmêle parfois les pattes. Inutile de dire que je galère vraiment quand je dois le sortir seule, il fait encore 30 bons kilos le pépère!
J'hésite à acheter le harnais dont vous parlez juste avant mais là financièrement je n'ai plus le droit à l'erreur, vous pensez qu'il serait adapté à notre situation?

----------


## 70tina

Merci à vous toutes et plus particulièrement à Bornéo. Beaucoup de renseignements utiles sur ce topic. Ma BA a eu un AVC l'année dernière et s'en est remis sans aucune séquelle. Depuis 2 jours elle est paralysée des pattes arrière suite à une hernie discale, tout en sachant qu'elle est dysplasique. 
Elle pleure dès que je la laisse seule ... visiblement ils ont tous les même réactions.

----------


## borneo

Des nouvelles de ta chienne ?

Mon chien a rejoint le paradis des toutous il y a quinze jours, après 14 ans 1/2 d'une vie très riche, et entouré d'amour.  :: 

Je fais remonter le topic, car il y a malheureusement de nombreux chiens paralysés. En particulier, j'ai trouvé sur caninursing un site qui fait des chariots qui me semblent très bien (légers et fonctionnels) et surtout *EN LOCATION.*

http://sites.google.com/site/strelibel/home



Bon courage à tous ceux qui ont un chien paralysé, ne perdez pas espoir, mon chien a fini par remarcher, bien qu'il n'ait pas été opéré en raison de son grand âge.

----------


## borneo

Je fais remonter, en particulier pour le harnais des pattes arrières, qu'on peut facilement fabriquer soi-même. Moi, j'ai donné le mien à une chienne qui en avait besoin, ça m'a fait plaisir de penser que ce que j'ai fait pour mon chien servirait à d'autres.

Le voilà :

----------


## poppo

Bonsoir a toutes,

Nous vivons actuellement a peu près la même situation que 70TINA.....notre BA de 13 ans est sous AINS et cortico actuellement pour un paralysie des pattes arrières ( il marche encore un petit peu en le levant avec une serviette autour de la taille et en le mettant " en route"), les différents traitements ( Flexadin, ARA 3000, Meloxidyl) ne donnent pas vraiment des résultats, j'ai un rdv chez une osteopathe le 09/06...
Ma véto ne me propose rien d'autre que l'euthanasie dès que son état empire mais je ne peux me résoudre a cela si vite.
Son poids étant 39 kg je ne pourrais le porter.....Il a de l'arthrose aux hanches et une hernie discale ( dos) qui pourrait évoluer en syndrome du queue de  cheval....

Est ce que quelqu'un ayant le même problème avec un grand chien peut me donner ses ressenties? 70TINA peut être?
Je suis complêtement perdue ....en mars il courait encore derrière sa balle....

Merci.

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

fabrique-lui un harnais de pattes arrières, tu verras que c'est dix fois plus efficace que la serviette.

J'ai fait le mien avec des bandes d'équitations (bleues) cousues en forme de 8 (elles se croisent entre ses pattes) et des lanières pour que ça entoure les cuisses (bandes noires).

Il faut pouvoir le tenir sans plier le bras ou se baisser. Même avec un chien lourd, ça doit pouvoir aller, surtout s'il marche encore un peu.

Courage  ::

----------


## Poska

Voilà plusieurs semaines que notre pépère est paralysé de l'arrière ET de l'avant, et en plus il a repris du poids histoire de nous faciliter la tâche! 35kg de poids mort à porter au moindre déplacement, ça fait les muscles!
Nous avons trouvé un système D qui était censé être du provisoire mais qui finalement nous convient très bien, avec 2 harnais et une petite laisse au milieu. Le même système que le super harnais spécial chien handicapé mais avec les moyens du bord... donc c'est multicolore, il faut resserrer tout ça très régulièrement, mais c'est bien pratique.

----------


## poppo

Merci Borneo :Smile:  Avant de trouver ce post j'avais déjà commandé le harnais Handy canis XL dont il y a une photo sur ce post plus haut, il me semblait costaud et très utile, je vous dirais une fois reçu.

Sincèrement désolée pour ton chien Poska......je n'arrive pas a m'imaginer comment tu fais pour le sortir seule...le fait qu'il ne marche plus du tout fait fondre ses muscles , non? Est ce que tu as l'impression qu'il veut toujours vivre? Je pense que notre Duc sera trop malheureux.....déjà maintenant il veut suivre les copains qui eux courent et jouent ensemble.....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Borneo :Smile:  Avant de trouver ce post j'avais déjà commandé le harnais Handy canis XL dont il y a une photo sur ce post plus haut, il me semblait costaud et très utile, je vous dirais une fois reçu.

Sincèrement désolée pour ton chien Poska......je n'arrive pas a m'imaginer comment tu fais pour le sortir seule...le fait qu'il ne marche plus du tout fait fondre ses muscles , non? Est ce que tu as l'impression qu'il veut toujours vivre? Je pense que notre Duc sera trop malheureux.....déjà maintenant il veut suivre les copains qui eux courent et jouent ensemble.....

----------


## poppo

Je viens donner des nouvelles de notre BA.....elles ne sont pas très bonnes....j'ai acheté le harnais Handicap mais c'est assez compliqué et longue a mettre donc finalement on a repris l'écharpe.
Il marche toujours une fois mis " en route" doucement et pas trop loin mais il marche. Il n'arrive plus a se mettre debout tout seul donc on l'aide avec l'écharpe ainsi que pour descendre et monter les quelques marches pour rentrer dans la maison.

IL a eu quelques cures de ME**** mais depuis hier il est sous ce produit en permanence sinon il pleure, il a trop mal sans.

Depuis 3 jours il n'a presque rien mangé même les choses dont il raffole......est ce que cela peut venir de la douleur? 
Nous allons partir 15 jours début août, je voulais rester avec lui mais cela on fait une histoire avec mon mari qui ne se sent pas le courage de partir seul avec les enfants alors je ne peux faire autrement,le coeur n'y est pas du tout!! Ma belle mère vient garder comme tous les ans nos animaux mais elle a pris de l'âge et aura du mal a le lever alors ma véto ( en vacances en même temps que nous, zut!!!)a prescrit de la cortisone 20 mg  6 jours et ensuite demi dose les jours restant en me disant qu'avec ça cela ira , qu'il sera soulagé et que cela ne lui fera pas de mal car pas trop longtemps et en diminuant......
Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà utilisé de la cortisone comme ça? J'ai peur.....
Merci de vos réponses.

----------


## borneo

Je connais un chien qui a pris de la cortisone pendant huit mois, presque tous les jours. Quand un chien arrive au bout du rouleau, ça lui permet de vivre encore quelques mois sans souffrir.
Les effets secondaires à long terme, chez un chien de 13 ans, ça ne veut rien dire. s'il faut le soulager, c'est maintenant.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par ailleurs la cortisone lui donnera de l'appétit.

----------


## ninon

Je viens de découvrir ce post .Mais il est trop tard.Mon beau Sultan est parti lundi dans mes bras ::

----------


## borneo

Je fais remonter, en espérant que ce topic redonne de l'espoir aux maîtres de chiens paralysés.

----------


## babeth95300

ma chienne charplanina a eu une hernie discale paralysante,elle faisait plus de 50kg,le vétérinaire m'avait demandé de prendre un drap housse et lui passer sous le corps ,attraper chaque bout pour la soulever,c'était assez efficace mais son état s'est vite dégradé ,elle ne voulait plus se nourrir ni prendre ses médicaments

----------


## borneo

Je fais remonter pour signaler que Julius k9 fait un harnais de pattes arrières qui m'a l'air très bien fait



http://www.fenril.fr/harnais-specifi...-juliusk9.html

Mon chien n'est plus de ce monde, mais à l'époque, ça m'aurait bien aidée.

----------


## borneo

Je fais remonter, ça peut servir.

----------


## arlette.vertet

merci Borneo et tous les autres, je n'ai pas tout lu, mais c'est justement le topic qui m'intéresse (aide à une dame malade avec un chien quasi handicapé du train arrière)
je vais prendre le temps d'étudier vos messages  :Smile: 
voici le topic qui en donne la raison 
AIDE MATERIELLE pour petit jack russel paralysé arrière train

----------


## mallo

Idem, je viens d'apprendre que mon chien a une hernie discale (ce matin). Habitant au 3ème étage, je prend toute suggestion. En sachant que Nougat n'aime pas être porté et de peur, il urine et déféque dans mes bras.

----------


## borneo

J'ai porté mon chien pendant plus d'un an sur deux étages de la manière suivante : l'avant soutenu par un harnais julius K9 (poignée très solide)



et sous le ventre (juste devant les pattes arrières) je mettais sa laisse ou une bande de tissu confortable, nouée pour faire une bande circulaire.

Je soulevais les deux en même temps et je levais à hauteur de mes hanches, collé contre moi. C'est la meilleure technique pour ménager ton dos. Et c'est plus pratique que les harnais complets vendus dans le commerce.

----------


## mallo

Un membre du forum a utilisé un harnais de ce type pour soulever son chien et apparemment cela a empiré les choses. Donc je me méfie du coup et préfère le porter à bout de bras. Le moins de sorties possible d'après le véto quitte à lui faire un coin litière à la maison...

----------


## borneo

Ce n'est pas ce harnais qui a empiré l'état du chien, mais un harnais pour pattes arrières qui était utilisé pour marcher. Comme le chien refusait de marcher droit, il s'est fait mal au dos.

Quand je portais mon chien dans mes bras, il souffrait, alors qu'avec ma technique, pas du tout. 

Tout ce qui fait pression sur le ventre ou la gage thoracique est mauvais en cas de problème de dos, je l'ai vécu moi-même quand j'ai eu une sciatique. Il faut donc porter ton chien sans le serrer, de manière à ce que son dos reste droit.

----------


## mallo

Mon chien fait 12 kilos (je répond à ta question de l'autre post lol). Pour le harnais, tout dépend où est situé sa hernie ou ça n'a pas d'importance ? 
Le soucis c'est que même si je commande le harnais maintenant, je ne suis pas prête de le recevoir. En plus (comme par hasard) la taille M n'est même pas dispo.
Donc Donc le mieux pour lui, pour l'instant, c'est qu'il ne sorte pas ?

----------


## borneo

Le harnais c'est juste pour le porter. Mon chien faisait 13 kilos, au bout de 8 jours, à le porter mal, j'avais le dos cassé.

Relis plus haut ce que je conseille, c'est JUSTE POUR PORTER LE CHIEN sans se faire mal, ni lui faire mal. Un harnais solide devant, et une laisse à l'arrière sous le ventre, devant les pattes arrières, tu le prends comme un paquet, et tu le portes appuyé à tes hanches.

Bon courage, il en faut.

----------


## mallo

Merci. Mais le soulever comme ça, c'est pas lourd justement ?

----------


## borneo

Essaie, tu verras que ça ne te fait que 6 kg dans chaque main.

----------


## mallo

Oui certes. Vais essayer ta méthode dès demain chef !

----------


## borneo

Si ton chien accepte de faire pipi dedans, mets-lui une serpillère, et laisse tomber les sorties. Le mien voulait vraiment sortir, et on dormait à l'étage.

----------


## 70tina

Mallo, courage ! tu ne peux pas te faire aider pour porter ton chien ? Ma BA a été paralysée de mars 2012 à juin 2012. J'avais confectionné un harnais maison avec un toile de matelas épaisse (mousse). J'avais fait 2 poignées et nous la portions comme un sac à mains.
Elle n'a pas eu d'opération et a guéri avec beaucoup d'amourrrrrr.
Je la lavais au savon liquide bébé à chaque pipi ou popo. Elle ne voulait pas sortir dans les débuts puis s'est laissée séduire par notre "portage". 
Elle allait à la douche tous les soirs et lorsqu'elle a commencé à ramper sur ses pattes avant elle allait seule à la douche 2 fois par jour ! je lui massais le dos au jet d'eau tiède et les pattes arrières. Elle appréciait.

Alors, beaucoup de patience et il remarchera;  par contre je te déconseille les étages. Je sais, pas facile, quand on habite le 3 ème mais il faut absolument éviter au début. 12 kgs ça se gère, à 2 ?

Merci de donner des nouvelles.

----------


## mallo

Depuis hier, il hurle à la mort dès que je sors ses copains. Hier soir, je les sorti et il s'est couché dans l'herbe. Ça lui a tellement manqué ce contact, il se frottait et on est resté comme ça 20 mn. 
Ce qui me gêne, ce n'est pas qu'il fasse à la maison, puisque justement il ne fait pas. C'est un chien tellement propre, qu'il se retient. Il fait quelques gouttes, seulement quand je vais le porter.
L'idéal serait de l'aide oui effectivement, mais j'ai vraiment personne. Le plus dur, c'est pour remonter.
Pour la douche j'y ai pensé, mais je n'ai qu'une baignoire hélas. Donc là encore j'ai peur de lui faire plus de mal, que de bien.

----------


## borneo

Voilà une photo de la technique pour porter un chien paralysé :



Là, le harnais Julius n'est pas assez serré, c'est pourquoi il baille. Ce chien n'est pas paralysé, il fait juste le mannequin. Je mets mon autre main sous son ventre, en arrière du zizi. Je le plaque contre moi au niveau des hanches, ce qui fait qu'il ne bouge pas dans les escaliers, et ça soulage d'une partie de son poids.

Les photos avec la sangle à la place de la main sont loupées. A la place de la sangle, je pense que le harnais julius arrière serait très bien. 

J'insiste sur le fait de porter le chien collé à toi, ça soulage du poids, ça le rassure, et plus son centre de gravité est proche du tien, moins ça te tire sur les bras et le dos. Il ne faut surtout pas le tenir à bout de bras, c'est ça qui fait mal au dos.

Bon courage  ::

----------


## borneo

Dans le commerce, il y a ça, qui ressemble beaucoup à mon système.

----------


## borneo

On le trouve sur ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Body-or...005984317#shId

mais ça coûte 60$ plus 40$ de port (100$ = 77)

Je pense que ça revient à peu près au même que de relier un harnais avant et un harnais arrière avec une sangle vraiment solide, pour porter le chien en bandoulière. A tester  :: 

Je remarque une fois de plus que les anglo-saxons en font beaucoup plus pour les animaux que les français....

----------


## mallo

Ouaip, c'est bien dommage. J'ai trouvé un harnais (je mettrais le lien demain), mais c'est toujours le même soucis : on ne peut harnacher le chien à nous. Il faut le soulever et le transporter à bout de bras.

----------


## borneo

Essaie de rajouter une sangle solide pour le porter en bandoulière. Il faut le porter le plus près de toi possible, pas à bout de bras.

Tu verras qu'avec l'habitude, on y arrive très bien, ce sont les débuts qui sont difficiles. Si ton chien est interdit d'escaliers, il ne faut plus non plus qu'il saute d'un lit ou d'un canapé, c'est tout aussi mauvais.

----------


## mallo

Le véto m'en a parlé oui. Mais chez moi il n'y a pas de canapé et ma chambre est interdite d'accès. Quant au lit de mon fils, c'est une mezzanine lol. De ce côté je n'ai rien à craindre.

----------


## mallo

Voici différents sites qui vendent des harnais (le premier me plait bien) :

http://mikan-vet.com/2-harnais-total...handicape.html

http://www.fenril.fr/harnais-specifi...oubleback.html

http://accessoires-chiens-chats.pets...euillage-.html

http://www.doonerak.com/harnais-de-t...,4,H052025.cfm

----------


## borneo

Je t'ai donné mon avis sur le 1er en MP : pas assez costaud pour porter un chien dans les escaliers. Le 2e n'a pas de sangle pour porter le chien. Le 3e, c'est celui que j'avais, je te le déconseille, les anneaux sont gênants, et il n'y a rien pour l'attacher à soi.
Le dernier me semble OK, mais très cher.

Tu devrais essayer d'en fabriquer un pour voir ce dont tu as vraiment besoin. Je pense qu'un sac Ikea très solide où tu fais 4 trous pour les pattes et un pour la tête, ça devrait te dépanner pour commencer. Ton chien n'est pas très lourd, tout de même.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Celui-là :



Je l'avais, mais je m'en suis très peu servi. Je l'ai vendu sur LBC. Une fois que j'ai eu le harnais Julius, je ne me suis plus servie du sac d'hélitreuillage. J'avais deux étages à monter et descendre, et je le faisais bien.

----------


## 70tina

> Depuis hier, il hurle à la mort dès que je sors ses copains. Hier soir, je les sorti et il s'est couché dans l'herbe. Ça lui a tellement manqué ce contact, il se frottait et on est resté comme ça 20 mn. 
> Ce qui me gêne, ce n'est pas qu'il fasse à la maison, puisque justement il ne fait pas. C'est un chien tellement propre, qu'il se retient. Il fait quelques gouttes, seulement quand je vais le porter.
> L'idéal serait de l'aide oui effectivement, mais j'ai vraiment personne. Le plus dur, c'est pour remonter.
> Pour la douche j'y ai pensé, mais je n'ai qu'une baignoire hélas. Donc là encore j'ai peur de lui faire plus de mal, que de bien.


Qu'est-ce-qui t'inquiète pour la baignoire ? C'est un petit poids. Tu ne peux pas le mettre dedans et un bon bain d'eau tiède peut l'aider à se décontracter et tu lui fais faire des mouvements très doux avec ses pattes.

----------


## mallo

Merci Bornéo je continue mes recherches et mes inventions grâce à tes idées.

70tina : parce que je l'ai adopté depuis peu, et que s'il se met à paniquer dans la baignoire, je suis mal (surtout lui). Et il faut déjà que je puisse l'y mettre.

----------


## borneo

Un chien que tu viens d'adopter qui fait une hernie discale... il peut se féliciter d'être tombé sur toi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci Bornéo je continue mes recherches et mes inventions grâce à tes idées.


Tu n'as pas une machine à coudre, ou une maman qui fait de la couture ? Je pense que le sac de transport idéal, c'est celui qu'on fait soi-même, adapté au chien et à son problème.

----------


## mallo

Non hélas je suis trèèès nulle en couture lol. ::  Ma mère un peu plus douée, mais il faut que ça reste solide (j'ai pas trop confiance).

----------


## borneo

Alors tu pourrais tester le vieux sac de sport où tu fais quatre trous pour les pattes.

----------


## mallo

Oui, je ne vois que ça. Ou bien emprunter des sous et rembourser en un an... 

En fait le deuxième me plait bien, j'ai trouvé une sangle chez moi (que j'avais pour ma guitare), je peux aussi en chercher sur le net. Je suis en pleine réflexion, mais il va falloir que je me décide vite (quelqu'un a même prêter une ceinture pour moi, c'est dire).

----------


## borneo

Et le confier à quelqu'un qui vit au rez de chaussée, ce n'est pas possible ?

----------


## mallo

Tu veux dire le temps du traitement, pas le placer ? 
Tous ceux que je connais ont des escaliers et les gens qui sont en pavillon, ne serait pas ok pour le prendre. On m'a justement dit de l'abandonner, de le remettre à l'association parce que je détruit ma santé et que s'il m'arrive quelque chose, personne ne s'occupera de mes trois chiens, lui encore moins.
Bref, préfère jouer les sourdes, même s'il y a une part de vérité.

----------


## borneo

J'ai vécu pendant 13 mois en portant un chien de 13 kilos dans les escaliers... je sais donc ce qui t'attend. Mais c'était mon chien, je l'adorais, il avait déjà 13 ans, je savais que ses jours étaient comptés du fait de son âge. 
Porter toute sa vie un chien sur 3 étages pour toutes les sorties, je ne l'aurais pas envisagé. Si c'est un chien que tu n'as que depuis peu, il me semblerait raisonnable de lui chercher un autre hébergement.

----------


## mallo

Je m'attache très (trop) vite à mes animaux surtout les chiens. Si j'ai un bon harnais et je fais attention à moi, tout ira pour le mieux. J'aimerais prendre une assurance pour lui, même s'il a une marraine (puisque celle ci commence déjà à râler pour les visites véto).

----------


## saphyre76290

Bonjour moi c'est la première fois que je témoignage sur un forum mais chez tellement besoin de témoigner pour soutenir tout ceux qui désespère il y a 20 jours ma petite york âgée de 12 ans et demi et tombée paralysée du train arrière a 20 h le soir le lendemain matin a 8h j etais chez le vétérinaire évidemment son constat c'est se donner 15j avec traitement stimulation  pour voir OU l euthanasie bien évidemment j'ai choisi la première solution j'ai déjà commencé par acheter des changes complet pour prématuré car ma pipette pèse 3kg comme elle avait la chance d être sans douleur je l ai beaucoup stimuler dans la marche les pipi caca j'ai lui est fait beaucoup de kinésithérapie aux niveaux de ses pattes et puis miracle au bout du 11j miracle saphyre se relève en tombant mais elle se révèle nous en sommes au17jours et elle a retrouvé une marche correct sur 3 pattes et demi elle retourne dehors je suis folle de joie et je voulais le partager avec vous et vous donner de l'espoir votre nouvelle amie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour moi c'est la première fois que je témoignage sur un forum mais chez tellement besoin de témoigner pour soutenir tout ceux qui désespère il y a 20 jours ma petite york âgée de 12 ans et demi et tombée paralysée du train arrière a 20 h le soir le lendemain matin a 8h j etais chez le vétérinaire évidemment son constat c'est se donner 15j avec traitement stimulation  pour voir OU l euthanasie bien évidemment j'ai choisi la première solution j'ai déjà commencé par acheter des changes complet pour prématuré car ma pipette pèse 3kg comme elle avait la chance d être sans douleur je l ai beaucoup stimuler dans la marche les pipi caca j'ai lui est fait beaucoup de kinésithérapie aux niveaux de ses pattes et puis miracle au bout du 11j miracle saphyre se relève en tombant mais elle se révèle nous en sommes au17jours et elle a retrouvé une marche correct sur 3 pattes et demi elle retourne dehors je suis folle de joie et je voulais le partager avec vous et vous donner de l'espoir votre nouvelle amie

----------


## MuzaRègne

Mais même si elle restait paralysée, pourquoi l'euthanasie ??? Ça me rend dingue ça.

(pas contre toi hein saphyre, mais le véto qui a dit ça)

----------


## saphyre76290

Pour moi le temps qu elle n aura pas de douleur j irai jusqu'au bout

----------


## borneo

Assez souvent, après une paralysie, les chiens remarchent sans traitement ni opération. Les vétos se gardent bien de le dire. Il ne faut jamais perdre espoir... mon chien de 13 ans a remarché après deux à trois mois de paralysie totale des pattes arrières.

----------


## mallo

Idem, après avoir fait une myélographie qui n'a rien donné, le véto m'a ordonné de refaire descendre mon Nougat dans les escaliers, de virer le harnais (que j'utilisais pour le porter) et de le sortir avec mes deux autres chiens. Et bien vous savez quoi ? Non seulement il a remarcher correctement, en tombant beaucoup moins, mais aujourd'hui, il courrrtttt !!!! Et pas qu'un peu.  :: 

Lorsqu'il marche, il croise les pattes arrières et on a l'impression qu'il marche sur des oeufs. Je surveille, car l'hiver arrivant à grand pas, je crains l'arthrose. 

Tout ça, en ayant vu quatre vétos différents (on m'a parlé d'eutha également). Il a eu de la cortisone, une scéance d'acupunture et sa myélographie donc. Il ne faut jamais baisser les bras, et toujours croire en son chien. De plus, pour mon Nounou, le fait de restreindre les sorties du jours en lendemain, sans ses copains, l'a profondément fait déprimer. Le moral est très important dans ce cas là, il faut ne pas trop changer nos habitudes.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Assez souvent, après une paralysie, les chiens remarchent sans traitement ni opération. Les vétos se gardent bien de le dire. Il ne faut jamais perdre espoir... mon chien de 13 ans a remarché après deux à trois mois de paralysie totale des pattes arrières.


Ou pas...
Quand ton chien hurle de douleurs à cause de sa hernie douloureuse, tu le fais passer sur le billard, t'attends pas 3 mois un hypothétique miracle.

----------


## borneo

Mon chien ne hurlait pas du tout, en fait. Et il était de toute façon bien trop vieux pour une quelconque opération, ou même une myélographie. C'est moi qui hurlais, car en le portant, je me suis fait très mal au dos.

Mon véto aussi, a parlé d'euthanasie. C'est effectivement très choquant.

----------


## borneo

Je vous mets un lien vers une thèse sur ce sujet :

http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...,d.d2k&cad=rja

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Mon chien ne hurlait pas du tout, en fait. Et il était de toute façon bien trop vieux pour une quelconque opération, ou même une myélographie. C'est moi qui hurlais, car en le portant, je me suis fait très mal au dos.
> 
> Mon véto aussi, a parlé d'euthanasie. C'est effectivement très choquant.


Mamadou hurlait et mordait à cause de la douleur... et à 5 ans hors de question de lui refuser une opération...par contre j'dois avoir des supers vétos, mais jamais ils ne m'ont parlé d'eutha...

----------


## mallo

Comme quoi, ils sont tous différents. Mon Nounou est jeune (âge approximatif, 4 ans), mais le véto en question m'a simplement fait comprendre que l'eutha était une possibilité à long terme. Il ne m'a pas conseillé de le faire non plus.

----------


## borneo

Mon chien était un teckel, et il avait plus de 13 ans. C'est malheureusement la maladie des teckels...

S'il avait été jeune et en bonne santé par ailleurs, j'aurais vu les choses différemment.

----------


## borneo

Mon véto ne m'a pas "conseillé" l'euthanasie, il m'a dit qu'on finissait par y arriver, quand le chien reste paralysé. Il m'a aussi dit que c'est plus facile de le décider "à chaud", plutôt que lorsque le chien a repris le dessus psychologiquement, et qu'il est en pleine forme, à part sa paralysie. Je pense qu'il a souvent le cas de maîtres qui finissent usés par les soins que réclament un chien paralysé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mamadou hurlait et mordait à cause de la douleur... et à 5 ans hors de question de lui refuser une opération...par contre j'dois avoir des supers vétos, mais jamais ils ne m'ont parlé d'eutha...


Il n'est évidemment pas question de laisser souffrir un chien en attendant qu'il guérisse tout seul.  :: 

J'ai simplement signalé les guérisons spontanées pour que les gens ne se précipitent pas à faire euthanasier un chien juste parce qu'il est paralysé.

----------


## laurence.texier@bbox.fr

Qu'est devenu ton chien.

----------


## borneo

Mon chien s'est paralysé en janvier, il a fait son premier pas en mars, en mai il remarchait un peu et en juillet il galopait de nouveau. Il est mort d'une toute autre maladie 18 mois après, à 14ans 1/2.

----------


## Leelounath

Bonjour à tous, 
Ma petite chienne Teckel est paralysée depuis le 1er novembre. Hernie discale constatée, le véto a d'abord voulu mettre en place un traitement à base de cortisone, mais qui n'a pas donné d'effet. Se sont alors offertes deux solutions : ou l'opération ou l'euthanasie. Vu le cout de l'opération, le véto pensait surement que j'allais opter pour l'eutha. ET bien non ! on a fait faire le scanner, puis opération le 8 novembre (on m'a dit que c'était "tard" mais je n'ai pas su faire plus vite ...). 
Et depuis, ma petite Leelou est à la maison, toujours paralysée, mais elle a toute sa tête et je lui prodigue le maximum de soin que je peux. 
Elle est en partie incontinente, donc elle porte des langes en journée, et je nettoie tous les matins avant de partir travailler... ET je lui fais des mouvements de kiné tous les soirs, pendant 30 minutes +/-, massage, flexion, extension, swag... J'ai vu une très intéressante vidéo sur Looh, un Border colie que son maitre revalide en nous montrant comment il fait. 
Aujourd'hui, je viens d'acquérir un appareil d'électro-stimulation, et je vais m'appliquer à faire 2-3 séances par semaines, pour remuscler ses cuisses et ses fesses. Mais je ne sais pas où on doit mettre les électrodes exactement, suis nulle en biologie moi ... j'ai regardé les images de squelettes de chiens où on peut voir les muscles, j'espère ne pas me tromper...   

Je fais le maximum pour cette petite puce, j'espère qu'elle s'en rend compte. Elle n'a que 5 ans, je ne vais pas la condamner sans me battre ! 

Comme j'ai pu voir sur cette discussion, certains chiens remarchent, avec ou sans opération, ça m'a donné de l'espoir...

Mais même handicapée, je ne l'aurais pas faite euthanasier, pas question ... même si certaines de mes connaissances se demandent comment je peux me casser la tête comme ça pour une bête, une petite piqure étant bien moins chère (ce qui m'a été dit texto- à vomir ...) 

Voila j'espère avoir ici un peu de soutien car il est vrai que ce n'est pas facile, même si je n'ai pas vos problèmes de poids du chien, ma Leelou ne faisant que 6 kilos... 

Bonne journée à tous, et caresses à vos loulous 

Nath  voici leelou

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Aller il faut croiser les doigts elle remarchera ;-)

si tu as un centre d'hydrothérapie par chez toi, ça vaut le cout de l'y emmener

----------


## saphyre76290

Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage avec ta petite Leelou ne désespère pas ma petite Saphyre y est arrivée a se relever cela va faire 1 mois le 28/11/2013 qu elle a eu sa paralysie a ce jour elle se déplace sur 3 pattes et très peu sur la 4 eme mais l important c'est qu elle puisse se déplacer et ma grande complicité et mon amour pour elle fait le reste ma Saphyre et moi même t envoyons toute nos ondes positives et notre soutien

----------


## mallo

Bon courage pour la belle Leeloo, ton témoignage est très émouvant. Comme dit plus haut, l'hydrothérapie est le meilleur remède dans ce cas. Si tu en as la possibilité, n'hésite pas....

----------


## Leelounath

Merci pour votre soutien. Je n'ai pas de centre tout près de chez moi, le véto m'a dit qu'il allait m'expliquer comment je peux faire dans la baignoire. Mais avant, je dois attendre que la cicatrisation soit terminée. 
Je vais à la visite post opératoire la semaine prochaine, chez le chirurgien (qui n'est pas mon véto attitré). Je l'ai eu au téléphone et il est étonné qu'elle ait récupéré de la sensibilité profonde aux deux pattes en 3 semaines seulement. Lui qui ne donnait que 25% de chance à l'opération, c'est un point positif. 

Depuis hier, j'ai remarqué que la patte arrière la plus tonique lui sert maintenant comme appui pour avancer. C'est donc un mouvement volontaire, et je suis super contente ! 

J'ai rencontré un éducateur canin via Facebook, et ce monsieur est aussi comportementaliste mais également spécialisé dans la revalidation des chiens handicapés. Je l'ai découvert sur Youtube, il montre des vidéos sur son chien paralysés,les mouvements qu'il fait avec lui, ...et il m'explique depuis quelques jours comment me servir de l'appareil d'électro stimulation, ce que je dois faire comme massage , etc ... C'est une perle que j'ai rencontré là. si vous voulez ses coordonnées n'hésitez pas. 

Ma petite fifille remarchera, je ferai tout pour ça en tout cas.

----------


## Maya63

Bonjour à tous, :: 

J'ai lu avec attention et émotion tous vos témoignages, parfois douloureux, mais aussi parfois plein d'espoir. J'ai moi aussi ma chow chow  de 10 ans qui commence à faiblir du train arrière, et je suis à la recherche d'un harnais de soutien arrière, pour elle. C'est surtout pour la porter dans l'escalier (13 marches), qui est à présent beaucoup trop difficile et dangereux pour elle. Je souhaite la porter par un harnais de soutien par l'arrière, et par son harnais classique par l'avant. Le harnais pourrait aussi me servir en promenade, mais ce n'est pas le but premier. J'ai vu 2 modèles, le harnais de soutien arrière Julius K9 tout simple, avec une fente pour uriner (vu aussi dans les commentaires de ce sujet), et un second qui est Handy Canis, vu sur le site de Polytrans. Je trouve le K9 un peu mieux, mais c'est au niveau de la sangle que ça pose problème, elle semble courte et non réglable, contrairement au second modèle qui a une sangle plus longue et règlable, mais qui semble  bien moins soutenir le train arrière. Comme je pense que vous avez dû faire le tour de ces accessoires, j'ai pensé que vous pourriez peut être un peu m'aider :: . Je vous remercie pour vos conseils. A bientôt.

----------


## borneo

Moi j'avais fabriqué moi-même mon harnais de pattes arrières avec des bandes d'équitation en polaire. L'avantage c'est que j'ai réglé les poignées à la taille de mon chien (teckel). Il faut pouvoir le soutenir sans devoir plier le bras ou se baisser.

Avec ce harnais et le harnais julius à l'avant, j'ai porté mon chien dans les escaliers plusieurs fois par jour pendant 13 mois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les escaliers, une simple sangle doit faire l'affaire. Moi, je lui mettais juste une laisse large sous le ventre, que je prenais de la main droite, et la main gauche à la poignée du julius. L'idée c'est de soulever le chien pour l'appuyer contre toi au niveau des hanches. De cette manière, tu soulages ton dos et il se sent en sécurité.

Ta chienne pèse combien ?

----------


## Maya63

Merci beaucoup Bornéo  :: . Oui, le soucis c'est qu'elle pèse 26 kilos. Faut donc faire attention pour qu'elle soit bien soutenue à l'arrière et que ça soit solide. J'ai essayé avec une serviette sous le ventre, mais ce n'est pas très stable, et ça a l'air de lui faire mal, ça ne tient pas assez l'arrière pour un chien de ce poids. C'est vrai que j'avais pensé à un harnais, mais c'est difficile de faire le bon choix, d'autant plus en le commandant par internet, car on ne voit pas vraiment le produit.

----------


## borneo

Je vais rechercher mon modèle de harnais fait à la maison.

----------


## borneo

> Comment va ta chienne ?
> 
> Moi, je me sers moins de mon sac d'hélitreuillage, car j'ai une nouvelle technique : je porte mon chien avec son harnais Julius K9 de la main gauche et son harnais de pattes arrières (fabrication maison) de la main droite. Je le soulève au niveau de mes hanches, ce qui fait que je ne me fais plus du tout mal au dos. 
> 
> Voilà   k:



Voilà mon harnais maison. Le plus pratique était le bleu, il est fait en bandes d'équitation. Les bandes se croisent sous le ventre, donc le chien peut faire pipi et caca. Les deux trous sont pour les pattes arrières. On porte l'arrière du chien par les anses comme un sac à provisions.

----------


## Maya63

Bonjour ! Ah oui, il est bien le Harnais Maison  :: . Le harnais Julius k9 dont je parle dans mon premier message n'est pas celui ci par contre. Je l'ai vu dans les commentaires de ce sujet, il est noir ou bleu clair, ça vous dis quelque chose ? Merci.

----------


## borneo

Le Julius était pour porter l'avant, les Julius arrière n'existaient pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà le Julius arrière. Il me semble très bien pour un grand chien, mais pour mon teckel, les poignées auraient été trop courtes. Avec mon chien et son harnais maison, on a fait des kilomètres.

----------


## Maya63

_Oui Bornéo c'est bien celui là_  ::  Mais c'est ce qui m'ennuie, pas de poignée  très longue et règlable sur ce modèle. Alors j'hésite avec *Handy Canis* dont les poignées sont bien mieux, mais le harnais me semble moins bien que Julius, par contre. Tu connais le Handy Canis ? 
Est ce que tu crois qu'avec ce modèle Julius, je peux porter ma Loute dans l'escalier sans tout arracher ou faire mal à ma chienne ?  Merci Bornéo ::

----------


## borneo

Oui, bien sûr, tu peux porter ton chien dans l'escalier avec le Julius. Moi, c'est celui que je choisiras. Il me semble mieux adapté que l'autre pour les escaliers. L'autre est plus pour la balade.

Pense à prendre ton chien tous contre toi, et surtout pas à bout de bras, sans quoi tu vas t'abimer le dos.

Pour se promener, si les poignées sont trop courtes, tout simplement tu rajoutes une poignée comme pour porter un paquet.

----------


## borneo

Je pense que les poignées du handi canis sont bien trop longues pour le porter bien dans les escaliers. Ou alors tu l'accroches à ton épaule....


Tu devrais faire des essais de bricolage avec des bandes de tissu solide (genre toile à transat) pour tester ce qu'il te faut exactement. Si tu as une machine à coudre, c'est très vite fait. Je t'aurais bien envoyé mon harnais maison, mais je l'ai donné à des gens qui ont une chienne paralysée.

----------


## Maya63

C'est gentil Bornéo, merci  :: . Je vais sur tes conseils, opter pour Julius. Je songe également à aller voir un ostéo, mais je crève de frousse car j'ai peur que ce soit pire ensuite. J'en ai déjà vu auparavant, avant qu'elle ait de gros soucis, et je me demande si ça n'a pas amplifié le problème. Elle a une sévère dysplasie, becs de perroquet, arthrose un peu partout. Les becs de perroquet, d'après le véto, compriment la moelle épinière, ce qui engendre des troubles neurologiques. Il y a 3 semaines, ça a été la catastrophe, depuis elle est sous cortisone, on a diminué, mais elle a encore des déséquilibres. La véto veut quand même stopper la cortisone pour voir comment elle se comporte, et peut être tenter un anti inflammatoire classique. Je ne sais pas comment faire, ni pour l'ostéo, ni pour le traitement. ::

----------


## borneo

En tout cas, si c'est possible, avec le harnais, continue les balades. Le moral, c'est très important pour le chien.

----------


## Maya63

Merci !  ::

----------


## nounette76

Bonjour

J'ai un cavalier King Charles de 15 ans et demi.
Depuis 2-3 mois, il a l'arrière train très faible, il tombe souvent et ça l'handicape pour faire ses besoins quand on le sort.

Pipi, ça va encore mais quand il fait la grosse commission, il a tendance à tomber et je dois tirer sur la laisse pour le relever mais c'est vraiment pas top...
J'ai pensé à un harnais pour soutenir ses pattes arrière pendant les sorties...

J'ai vu le handy canis. Vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Saigure

Bonjour,

Je voulais avoir votre avis sur un harnais de soutien. Je n'en ai pas un besoin immédiat mais je pense que dans les semaines voir les jours à venir mon vieux pourrait en avoir besoin. Autant que je sache à l'avance vers quel genre de modèle je me tournerai.
J'ai repéré celui ci, le harnais HANDIDOG Postérieur :
http://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/chien...handicape.html
Pour vous ce genre de forme vous semble pas mal?

Et autre question technique : pour ceux dont le chien a déjà été soutenu par ce genre de harnais, cela ne les dérangeait pas pour faire caca?

----------


## Didi4994

Juste besoin d'un avis je connais un chien qui a maintenant 13 ans il est en forme mis à part qu'il reste une grosse partie de la journée couchée et a beaucoup de mal à se lever donc sa maitresse le soulève sous le ventre avec son bras mais il ne supporte pas du tout, il met des fois plus d'un quart d'h à se lever mais refuse totalement l'aide de sa maitresse, est ce que vous pensez qu'il accepterai avec ce harnais? Parce que ça a quand même un prix donc l'acheter pour rien ça ne vaut pas le coup.

----------


## aurore

Il y a eu un post à ce propos récemment:

Harnais de soutien des pattes arrières.

Moi j'ai le Julius K9: il y a une fente pour le zizi, et les rares fois où Sam l'a porté, ça ne l'a pas du tout gêné pour faire le reste.

Je n'en ai pas eu besoin longtemps, mais il l'a remarquablement bien accepté.

Caresses à Gabinou!

----------


## Kyt's

Saigure, j'avais acheté ce genre de harnais pour mon chien (17 ans et 1/2). Je ne sais plus si je l'ai donné avec tout le reste, laisses, boîtes, croquettes etc. mais si je le retrouve, je te le passe.
Il n'était pas aussi bien, ça faisait + laisse pour soutenir le train arrière.

Il est beau ton papy Gabin avec sa frimousse blanchie par les années  ::

----------


## Saigure

Merci *Aurore* et *Kyt's* pour vos avis et vos petits mots de soutien pour Gabinou.  :: 

*Kyt's* si tu le retrouves oui je veux bien essayer j'avoue, c'est très gentil à toi. Ton loulou faisait quelle taille?  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ca s'adresse aux vétérinaires mais en fait c'est bien aussi pour les propriétaires : petit pdf sur le handicap chez l'animal par les Dr Bouvresse et Lengellé

http://www.sfcyno.com/img/pdf/2014/149-handicap.pdf

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ha c'était où/quand ? Il me fait rigoler Bouvresse il l'aime bien son diagramme patatoïde (modèle de Fraser)  ::

----------


## Ltahito

Bonjour, Voici un certain temps que personne ne répond.  Je vais donc relancer la discussion etant donne que je ne penses pas etre le seul compagnon de chien handicapé...

Notre chien, un carlin de 10 ans a été diagnostiqué d'une tumeur a la moelle épinière.  Un peu le meme genre de probleme qu une hernie discale mais la tres profond dans la moelle mais surtout tres haut sur le dos (T6/7), il avait donc de très faibles chances de rémission.
Nous avons donc décidé de le faire opérer malgré les réticences de notre vétérinaire qui est pourtant neurologue (par la meme occasion, quelle chance nous avions!) .  
L opération a été un succès dans le sens ou la paralysie qui commençait a toucher les membres avant a immédiatement disparue.  Il a aussi commence a récupérer de la sensibilité dans la queue et les pattes arrières.   

Bien que les chances qu'il remarche ne soient faibles,  nous avons très rapidement commencé la rééducation:  nous lui avons acheté un super chariot pour chien  handicapé qui s'appelle Kerdog de sophiapets ( ils le louent! c est une boite francaise :-))   Ca lui fait bouger les pattes arrière quand il marche et lui refait ca masse musculaire.

Nous avons conjugué ça avec de l hydrothérapie et acupuncture et ça commence a faire son effet...

Bien que pour nous le choix a été fait immédiatement (avec l'euthanasie ), faire le choix de vivre avec un animal handicapé comporte quelques désagréments notamment au moment de lopération et dans les jours qui suivent:
Urines et selles incontrôlées, réveils la nuit.   
Mais nous avons très rapidement trouvé une routine qui nous convient a tous :
Sonde urinaire le matin ainsi que ses besoins et collation
Puis sonde urinaire dans la journée
puis sonde urinaire le soir et souper...
Nous devons le sonder, ce qui est rare pour un chien handicapé, normalement les capacités urinaires ne se perdent pas quand la lésion est plus basse.

Il se balade tous les jours avec son KerDOG et est la star de la promenade :-)

Bref un chien handicapé et/ou paralysé n'est pas trop difficile a gérer si on est motivé et bien organisé mais il faut impérativement démarrer la rééducation le plus tôt possible pour qu il ne perde pas sa masse musculaire et puisse vivre correctement sa vie... et pourquoi pas... remarcher avec une rééducation intensive.

N'hesitez pas si vous avez des questions ou des conseils...  Je serai actif sur ce forum a ce sujet :-) Je sais combien cette période est difficile quand on apprend ce genre de nouvelle, mais il y a des espoirs :-) 

Bonne journée

----------


## Phnix

C'est super chouette pour lui !
Au niveau des exercices, voir avec un(e) vétérinaire physiothérapeute ? Cela permet de mettre en place des exercices de rééducation en dehors de l'hydrothérapie (donc possible de les faire chez soi tous les jours) et il y a un meilleur suivi sur les capacités du chien. Certains vétérinaires ont des centres pour des équivalents de cure d'ailleurs.

----------


## sylviana

Tout dépend néanmoins du poids du chien et de sa pathologie. Ma dobermann avait le syndrome de Wobbler; sur la fin, ça a été extrêmement difficile pour elle comme pour moi. On ne déplace pas seul un chien de 40 kilos comme on le fait pour un chien qui en fait 10, voire moins. Et pour cette maladie, il n'y a aucun espoir d'amélioration.

----------


## borneo

J'ai lancé ce topic en janvier 2011. Mon chien a heureusement remarché, et il est mort à 14 ans 1/2 d'autre chose. Je l'ai porté dans les escaliers pendant 13 mois, et mon dos s'en souvient.

J'ai de nouveau un teckel, mais celui-là fait 9 kg, et pas 13.

Mon chien a remarché grâce à un guérisseur. Je n'y croyais pas, mais le soir du jour où il l'a manipulé il n'était plus incontinent, et deux mois plus tard, il remarchait.

----------


## Pastouille

J'avais aussi posté sur ce sujet il y a plus de 2 ans pour ma chienne de 14 kg que je devais porter pour monter les escaliers. Elle a fini sa vie avec un cancer généralisé à 14 ans et demi qui dans les dernières semaines a fait qu'elle ne pouvait plus marcher et faisait ses besoins sur elle. Je la portais pour aller dans le jardin et je lui avais mis une couche. Je la changeais jour et nuit.
Depuis j'ai repris un chien de 4 kg, mon dos souffrira moins (j'ai une tige greffée dans le dos) si je dois revivre la même chose.

----------


## borneo

Personne ne mérite d'être confronté à ça deux fois dans sa vie...

----------


## lénou

Pas mieux avec ma Utah avec son cancer de la patte (chondrosarcome) mais je ne pouvais pas la porter malheureusement (30 kg!...) et j'ai moi-même des soucis (canal lombaire trop étroit). Je l'ai donc soulagée comme je le pouvais durant ces 10 mois (avec un drap et/ou un harnais mais pas l'idéal le harnais).
Ma prochaine compagne pèsera - de 10 kg car dans l'immédiat je ne peux pas accueillir un plus grand mais j'avoue qu'en cas de paralysie un grand gabarit n'est pas simple à gérer malheureusement...

----------


## borneo

> J'ai lancé ce topic en janvier 2011. Mon chien a heureusement remarché, et il est mort à 14 ans 1/2 d'autre chose. Je l'ai porté dans les escaliers pendant 13 mois, et mon dos s'en souvient.
> 
> J'ai de nouveau un teckel, mais celui-là fait 9 kg, et pas 13.
> 
> Mon chien a remarché grâce à un guérisseur. Je n'y croyais pas, mais le soir du jour où il l'a manipulé il n'était plus incontinent, et deux mois plus tard, il remarchait.


C'était le guérisseur dont parle ce topic. A l'époque, il avait une quarantaine d'années. 

http://teckeldix.skyrock.com/1304455...du-teckel.html

----------


## Angelique odeyer

Bonjour j'ai ma chienne de type chihuahua et paralysée de l'arrière train ... 
Faut du vétérinaire comment faire pour la gardee a la maison ??
Mes grand parent et amie me dise de la piquer. .. 
Jaimerer avoir des avis car jaimerer tout faire pour quel soi la plus heureuse posible et pour pouvoir la gardee

----------


## Pastouille

Je n'étais pas revenue, j'espère que ce n'est pas trop tard pour ta chihuahua. Il faut voir si elle souffre ou pas.

----------


## sandracookie

Bonjour,

Je mappelle Sandra et viens participer à des forums pour la première fois, ayant besoin de conseils de personnes se trouvant, ou sétant trouvées, dans la même situation que moi.

Je vous explique mon problème. Mon chien Cookie (un golden retriever de 12 ans) est presque paralysé des pattes arrière. Il est atteint dune myélopathie dégénérative, et jusquà il y a peu, il traînait les pattes, mais arrivait, tant bien que mal, à se déplacer.

Maintenant, il a de plus en plus de mal à se déplacer, et, selon le vétérinaire, sera paralysé sous peu. Vu quaucun traitement nest envisageable, il ma conseillé dacheter un chariot pour chien handicapé.

Même si je sais que lévolution de la maladie est généralement rapide, je souhaite lui offrir une fin de vie digne et des moments de bonheur et de liberté, quil puisse profiter des mois qui lui restent et être heureux.

Donc voilà ma question: jai trouvé un site espagnol qui vend ce type de chariots roulants ; Ortocanis.com, ils ont le site en français et livrent en France, mais avant de me décider, je voulais savoir si certains dentre vous avaient déjà acheté sur ce site, et ce que vous en pensiez.

Jai comparé avec dautres sites, et visiblement, leur chariot paraît avoir un très bon rapport qualité/prix, mais je préfère men assurer avant de me lancer Sont-ils sérieux ? Certains d'entre vous connaissent-ils ce site ou y avez-vous déjà commandé des articles? Le chien shabitue-t-il rapidement au chariot? Le chariot est-il de bonne qualité? 

Mille mercis pour vos retours, ils me seront dune aide précieuse. Voici le lien du chariot : https://www.ortocanis.com/fr/maison/...-reglable.html

Amicalement,

Sandra

----------


## borneo

Je ne connais pas ce modèle, j'avais acheté un chariot pagani, très bien, mais très lourd.

Au niveau prix, c'est cher, mais le jour où tu n'en as plus besoin, ça se revend très bien sur LBC.

Tu peux d'ailleurs y jeter un oeil, on ne sait jamais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.leboncoin.fr/recherche/?...hariot%20chien

voilà

----------


## Pepine38

Bonjours je suis très intéressé par se harnais pourriez vous me dire où je pourrai le trouver

----------


## border

Bonjour tout le monde, 

J'ai adopté à la spa un border collie très haut sur pattes, il a eu un début de vie difficile, battu pendant un an puis un an dans un refuge, je l'ai adopté et j'ai vu un comportementaliste ; il s'avère vraiment un chien merveilleux.
Malheureusement à 8ans et demie l'arthrose a fait son oeuvre et déforme trop les os l7 et il a le syndrome queue de cheval.
Pour l'instant je sais juste que c'est dégénératif et aboutit à la paralysie.

Il a eu un scanner, le véto qui que ça ne s'opère pas, une clinique vers paris dit qu'elle opère ce genre de chose ; je suis abasourdie, il a mal et les reins sont fragiles, il ne va pas supporter longtemps les anti inflammatoires
.
Je devais commencer par du rhumatyl en homéo mais je n'en ai pas trouvé, j'attends de recevoir un colis par la poste.

le laser de jeudi ne fait déjà plus effet ; j'ai fait un rampe pour lui.
Parfois il a le nez chaud, il faudrait que je vérifie la temprétaure.

Je passe mon temps à scruter internet et mon chien, ses différents symptomes, là il se lèche le bout de la patte, j'imagine que son nerf  lui fourmille. Il arrive encore à se lever, s'étirer, pas encore incontinent, mais il semble avoir mal tout le temps en fait ; 
son ostéo (vraiment pas sympa) me dit que les lésions sont trop importantes que meme si on le débloque il se rebloquera 3 jours plus tard. Et en effet, le laser date de jeudi et il a de nouveau mal.
Il faut passer aux médocs, mais on m'a encore rien prescrit, la véto qui avait demandé le scanner a dit que son avenir n'était pas écrit, que tout dépendait de ses réactions, je dois lui faire faire des exercices, il a encore le réflexe de lever la patte si on lui touche le coussinet.

A terme ce sera paralysie.
J'ai essayé harnais pour l'aider mais il a mal.
C'est une douleur du nerf, pas une inflammation musculaire, mais je donnerai peut être du métacam demain, il m'en reste.

Je suis perdue, je suis heureuse de pouvoir échanger avec vous sur ce sujet. 
il se peut que mon message ne soi tpas posté au bon endroit -désolée.

merci pour vos réponses, échanges d'expérience....

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas quoi te dire.... c'est une situation très difficile.

Si le chien est juste paralysé, il ne souffre pas, et en gros, c'est le maître qui souffre.

Dans ton cas, ce n'est pas une paralysie ordinaire. Je pense que ce que je ferais, c'est lui assurer une vie sans souffrance, en donnant ce qu'il faut d'AI. A ce stade, il ne faut pas s'inquiéter des effets secondaire, mais de la douleur.

S'il y a une opération, je la tenterais, plutôt que de le voir dépérir. Mais j'ai déjà vécu avec un chien paralysé, je ne pense pas que je pourrais revivre ça. Surtout avec un chien trop lourd pour être porté.

Courage, ton coeur te dira quoi faire, et ce sera le mieux pour ton chien.

----------


## Belgo78

Bravo de tout faire pour lui, je n'y connais rien en maladie canine, trop peu d'expériences, mais je vous souhaite tout le courage possible pour surmonter tout ça !!

----------


## Gabyrina

Bonjour, je suis desemparee... Mon labrador  de 14 ans ne se leve plus depuis hier. Je l ai emmené chez le veto hier apres midi. Patte arriere droite paralysee et la gauche ne peut pas le soutenir (25kg). Il a eu une injection de cortisone mais pas d amélioration, et j ai des cachets pour 5j..... Je le sors dans le jardin avec une serviette sous son ventre pour le pipi pas eu le caca encore.... Pas facile je suis seule avec des problrmes de dos. Il mange et bois correctement. Je dois rappeler le veto ce matin pour voir l evolution..... Il ne gemit pas mais ca me fait mal au coeur pour lui... Je ne veux pas qu il souffre inutillement.

----------


## Gabyrina

Re bonjour la nuit c est mal terminée. Mon chien bavait, faisait pipi et caca sur lui.... Le veto n a rien pu faire... 😭

----------


## monloulou

Plein de courage Gabyrina, 14 ans un bel âge   ::

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour,
> 
> il y a sûrement déjà des topics, mais je ne les trouve pas.
> 
> Voilà : mon chien, grand teckel de 13 ans et 13 kilos a fait lundi soir une hernie discale. Je suis allée chez le véto dans l'heure, il a eu de la cortisone en piqure, mais son état ne s'est pas amélioré. En l'espace d'une nuit, il ne pouvait plus marcher. Les radios et autres examens donnent un mauvais pronostic, et en deux jours, pas d'amélioration. le véto ne conseille pas l'opération : chien âgé, cardiaque, ayant fait un AVC l'été dernier.
> 
> Bref, il est de retour à la maison, sous cortisone, et pas d'amélioration. Il faut que je me prépare à l'idée qu'il reste paralysé. 
> 
> Heureusement, la vessie et les intestins ne sont pas paralysés, en le soutenant il fait pipi et caca normalement.  k: 
> ...


Je fais remonter. Mon chien a fini par remarcher. J'espère que ça peut donner de l'espoir à ceux qui sont dans le même cas.

----------


## Kenzo1962

> Je fais remonter. Mon chien a fini par remarcher. J'espère que ça peut donner de l'espoir à ceux qui sont dans le même cas.


Bonjour nouvelle sur le forum j’ai un berger blanc suisse âgée de 13 ans elle est paralysée des pattes arrières. Quel traitement a eu votre chien pour qu’il puisse remarcher ? La mienne est sous cortisone le vétérinaire est pessimiste je n’ai pas pu me résoudre à la faire euthanasier. Merci pour votre retour

----------


## Sydolice

Utopia avait été opérée d'une hernie discale, suite à laquelle elle avait remarchée. Mais sa paralysie était survenue lorsqu'elle avait 4 ans.
Je vous souhaite le meilleur pour votre chienne et pour vous.

----------


## borneo

Mon chien avait été soigné par un rebouteux de la région de Belfort.

----------


## Kenzo1962

Bonjour ma toutoune est sous traitement il me semble voir une légère amélioration jai le sentiment que ses pattes arrières traînent moins . Je la soutient avec un linge passe sous le ventre . Elle arrive à bouger ses pattes arrières à faire 3 pas mais sans mon soutient elle ne tient pas toute seule. Jai envie dy croire malgré son âge . Belfort est loin  je suis en Rhône Alpes .

----------


## borneo

Bien souvent, ça guérit tout seul. Il faut être patient. Mon chien ne bougeait plus du tout ses pattes, même si on lui piquait avec un cure-dents.

Je lui avais bricolé un harnais de pattes arrières pour ne pas me casser le dos.

----------


## nad

Pour Tom, qui a le train-arrière qui ne tient plus tout seul, on a acheté un harnais spécial pour soutenir son culcul.
Ça coûte pas trop cher, et franchelent ça nous a changé lâ Vie. Autant pour lui, qui du coup peut marcher soutenu, que pour moi, qui souffre de soucis de dos.

Si je peux conseiller quelque chose, c'est de faire suivre le chien par un ostéopathe. Tom a commencé à avoir le dos bloqué à l'âge de 10ans environ, et il souffrait tellement malgré la cortisone, que l'euthanasie a été envisagée à plusieurs reprise.
Et c'est grâce à un véto Ostéo (merci à mon amie qui me l'avait conseillé), son état s'est amélioré grandement.
Depuis il est suivi régulièrement.
Pour les douleurs, la phyto donne de bon résultats.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(Soucis de dos commencés vers 10 ans, train arrière qui ne tient plus depuis environ 6 mois, Tom aura 16 ans en juin. On peut dire qu'il a gagné plusieurs années grâce a l'ostéopathe)

----------


## Kenzo1962

Bonjour le veto a diagnostiqué une meyliotaphie dégénérative pour laquelle il n’existe aucun traitement. Je n’ai pas pu me résoudre à la faire euthanasier. Nous l’aidons à sortir pour faire ses besoins. J’ai noté aujourd’hui une faiblesse dans ses pattes avant . En fait elle fait 3 pas et se couche. S’il s’agit de cette maladie je ne pense pas s’un ostéopathe puisse la soigner malheureusement. Nous la gardons tant qu’elle ne souffre pas. Cela me rend malade de la voir dans cet état.

----------


## borneo

Je fais remonter, car hélas, c'est une pathologie assez courante.

Mon nouveau chien fait 15kg. Je cherchais un petit senior, mais je n'ai pas trouvé. Je prie pour qu'il soit toujours capable de monter les marches, même aidé.

----------


## borneo

> Merci pour les infos sur le couchage orthopédique.
> 
> Sinon...
> 
> Tadaaaaaahhhh !!!!!
> 
> J'ai enfin trouvé le harnais de portage miracle pour ma chienne.


Ce système me semble très bien, pour un chien pas trop lourd.

----------


## Mirko78

A ta place, j'essaierai tout de suite de trouver un système, comme ça il sera habitué et toi rassurée.

Le système du dessus devrait convenir jusqu'à 20 kg, mes deux plus lourd je dois plus équilibrer la charge comme ça vient qu'aussi uniformément.

----------


## Poska

Pour les plus lourds, testé et approuvé sur mon mâle dobermann handicapé (paralysie progressive des pattes arrière puis des pattes avant)
https://helpemup.com/

----------


## borneo

> A ta place, j'essaierai tout de suite de trouver un système, comme ça il sera habitué et toi rassurée.
> 
> Le système du dessus devrait convenir jusqu'à 20 kg, mes deux plus lourd je dois plus équilibrer la charge comme ça vient qu'aussi uniformément.


Merci, mais mon chien est haut sur pattes et il a le dos court. Donc très peu de risques d'être un jour paralysé.

Je fais remonter le topic pour qu'il ne disparaisse pas en fait.

----------


## Mirko78

Y a malheureusement pas que la paralysie.

Merci d'avoir remonté le topic ça me rappelle qu'il faut anticiper tout ça  ::

----------


## borneo

Je ne souhaite à personne... 

mais quand on a chez soi un escalier de moquette, par exemple, et qu'on se dit qu'un plancher ciré serait plus clean, il faut prendre en compte qu'un chien vieillissant ne pourra plus le monter. 

Quand on a un chien, et qu'on cherche un appartement ou une maison, on peut aussi y réfléchir.

----------


## superdogs

C'est pour ça que je voulais absolument du plain pied. Et même, juste les 2 petites marches qui vont au jardin, ça a été compliquée à la fin de la vie de ma Rumba (cancer des ongles, métastasé plus haut). Pour l'aider à monter ou descendre, je la portais (30 kg en fin de vie), mais je  n'aurai pas pu avec un vrai escalier.

----------


## borneo

J'ajoute une idée pas chère pour porter un chien paralysé, ou l'aider à marcher. Trouvé sur le topic des blagues.

----------


## Pastouille

Pour porter selon la photo avec un sac si gros chien c'est pas top, car pas stable à cause du manque de rigidité, j'avais essayé avec m chienne de 14kg.

----------


## borneo

> C'est comme ça :
> 
> 
> 
> Remarque : c'est une reconstitution, le chien de la photo n'est pas handicapé.


Je me demandais depuis combien de temps j'ai ce lit orthopédique : c'est plus de 11 ans, et il a servi non-stop.  Un très bon investissement.

----------


## borneo

> Je fais remonter ce topic   
> 
> La question du moral est très importante chez un chien handicapé, dans mon cas la déprime qui a suivi la paralysie a été plus contraignante que la paralysie elle-même.
> 
> Pour résumer, mon chien passait ses journées à pleurer, et il n'acceptait plus de rester seul même cinq minutes.
> 
> Il s'est remis à marcher (un vrai miracle) mais ça ne lui a pas rendu le moral. Après bien des essais de produits, il a fini par prendre du clomicalm, qui lui a rendu le moral.
> 
> Il y a quatre jours, j'ai trouvé un chaton. Eh bien l'arrivée de ce petit doudou a transformé la vie de mon chien handicapé. Il joue avec lui, il le lèche, ils font des courses poursuites.... mon chien est tellement crevé qu'au bout d'une demi-heure, il s'endort pour le reste de la matinée.
> ...



Je retrouve ce topic. L'arrivée de la minoute est ce qui a finalement fait le plus de bien à mon chien.

----------

